# [v5.0.1 update now available] Presenting AmpliTube 5! Available now.



## IKMultimedia (Oct 29, 2020)

IK’s leading amp and effects modeling software has been totally re-engineered, now offering even more gear, an all-new interface, expanded signal chain options, a cutting-edge new cabinet section and improved sound and accuracy throughout. *Welcome to AmpliTube 5.*

AmpliTube 5 takes a giant leap forward with *129 new gear models for a total of over 400 ultra-realistic models*. Offering a massive increase in gear, features and flexibility for an even more seamless and satisfying user experience, AmpliTube 4 massively raises the bar of what can be expected from an amp simulator today.

Both existing and new users will enjoy an all-new GUI featuring an updated ergonomic layout and new level of realism. Also now fully scalable, it can conveniently adapt to any display size including the latest Retina displays.






We also revisited all of the original AmpliTube legacy gear, adding a fresh new look, optimized internal gain structure and superior power amp/speaker interaction to maximize realism and feel. Featuring 100 completely re-measured cabs, two new stomps, five new amps, a new cab, and two new room simulations, there is so much new sound to be explored.






Beyond mono and stereo, the new, completely customizable gear chain now boasts wet-dry-wet configurations and other advanced series and parallel routing with support for up to 57 simultaneous models spread between stomps, racks, amps and cabs.

The completely re-engineered Cabinet section features *IK’s new Volumetric Impulse Response (VIR™) technology*. To deliver the highest standard of accuracy and realism, IK painstakingly measured *600 IRs per speaker of every existing and new cabinet model, for a total of 143,000 IRs*. This process modeled a massive, 3D array of mic placement options - each capturing the interactions between speakers, cabinet and floor - for a completely true-to-life sound. 






All of this is available with a new 3D grid interface that allows users to snap the cabinet section's movable mics to a precise IR point or seamlessly blend between multiple measurements. Plus, *users can now import and load their own impulse responses* and tweak them to find the perfect match for their desired tone.

A new Mixer window in the studio section complements AmpliTube 5's expanded signal chain options and 8-track DAW. It allows users to blend their cabinet and microphone sounds, plus the DI signal, and make use of panning, levels, busses and 19 built-in effects with a selection derived from T-RackS 5 to bring a final studio polish to any track.






AmpliTube 5 also features a *totally redesigned Custom Shop* with a more modern, easy to navigate interface, helping users demo and unlock gear faster, sort by gear they own or don’t own, unlock preset-specific gear, and more. 

AmpliTube 5 can work both as a desktop app and plug-in for any DAW, and it’s available in four versions to suit every need – from the free AmpliTube 5 Custom Shop up through AmpliTube 5 MAX, which offers full access to all current official artist and brand collections.

*Price & Availability*

AmpliTube 5 (for Mac/PC) will be available in Q4 2020. Preorder your copy now with special introductory pricing listed below.

*AmpliTube 5 CS* - free
*AmpliTube 5 SE* - $/€99.99* intro price (regular price will be $/€149.99)
*AmpliTube 5* - $/€149.99** $/€199.99 intro price (regular price will be $/€299.99)
*AmpliTube 5 MAX* - $/€299.99** $/€399.99 intro price (regular price will be $/€599.99)

For customers wanting the best of both hardware/software worlds, AmpliTube 5 will also be available bundled with IK's premium guitar interfaces.

AXE I/O + AmpliTube 5 MAX - $/€399.99
AXE I/O SOLO + AmpliTube 5 - $/€299.99

In addition, any customer who purchases AmpliTube 4 or any IK hardware package that includes AmpliTube 4 after October 15, 2020, will automatically receive an upgrade to AmpliTube 5 SE.

Click here to learn more about AmpliTube 5.

_*all prices excluding tax

** Upgrade/Crossgrade prices for IK users who have registered any IK products worth $/€99.99 or more_


----------



## Monkberry (Oct 30, 2020)

When does preorder Upgrade/Crossgrade pricing expire?


----------



## C.Franzén (Oct 30, 2020)

pre-ordered.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 30, 2020)

So do owners of Amplitube 4 like me get any specials discount?


----------



## rollasoc (Oct 30, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> So do owners of Amplitube 4 like me get any specials discount?


Nope. 
All your old gear will work in the free version. Also you can pay for the new version, if you are missing anything. 

There is still some confusion as to whether you get the new cabinets to replace the old cabinets you own.

See various threads on other sites about the disappointment by existing users and IK explaining why this is a great deal for everyone.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 30, 2020)

rollasoc said:


> Nope.
> All your old gear will work in the free version. Also you can pay for the new version, if you are missing anything.
> 
> There is still some confusion as to whether you get the new cabinets to replace the old cabinets you own.
> ...



Hmm, I will probably stick with what I have then until OS compatibility becomes an issue. Not being a very visually oriented person, "better GUI" is not a priority for me.


----------



## rollasoc (Oct 30, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Hmm, I will probably stick with what I have then until OS compatibility becomes an issue. Not being a very visually oriented person, "better GUI" is not a priority for me.


I'l download the free version, play with that, might upgrade if there is a sale sometime next year.

I mostly use it for effects anyway. This might make me start using the amps a bit more.


----------



## Polkasound (Oct 30, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> So do owners of Amplitube 4 like me get any specials discount?



I can't answer for IK, but I don't think the free version of A4 would qualify you for an A5 upgrade/crossgrade price. But if you paid $99 or more for Fender Collection 2 or any other IK product, then you would qualify.


----------



## ennbr (Oct 30, 2020)

I had seen the announcement yesterday went to the IK site and kept looking for the upgrade price for current A4 users. You can't be thinking that $299 is an upgrade price or maybe you are?


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 30, 2020)

Polkasound said:


> I can't answer for IK, but I don't think the free version of A4 would qualify you for an A5 upgrade/crossgrade price. But if you paid $99 or more for Fender Collection 2 or any other IK product, then you would qualify.



I have the paid version of Amplitube 4 and I bought the terrific Fender Collection 2.


----------



## Polkasound (Oct 30, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> I have the paid version of Amplitube 4 and I bought the terrific Fender Collection 2.



OK. In your photo I saw "AmpliTube 4 FREE". Then to the best of my knowledge, if your paid version of AmpliTube 4 or Fender Collection 2 cost $99 or more, then I believe you qualify for the crossgrade/upgrade prices offered... $99 for A5-SE, $149 for A5, or $299 for A5-MAX.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 30, 2020)

Polkasound said:


> OK. In your photo I saw "AmpliTube 4 FREE". Then to the best of my knowledge, if your paid version of AmpliTube 4 or Fender Collection 2 cost $99 or more, then I believe you qualify for the crossgrade/upgrade prices offered... $99 for A5-SE, $149 for A5, or $299 for A5-MAX.



But unless I read it wrong, anyone can pre-order for those prices.


----------



## storyteller (Oct 30, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> I have the paid version of Amplitube 4 and I bought the terrific Fender Collection 2.


The Fender 2 collection is incredible. When I blind tested on all of the amp sims available, I always landed on the 57 Custom Deluxe and the 57 Custom Pro. The Brian May collection is really awesome too. I consider those two packs to be mandatory as a guitarist.

Edit: For effect, I like the Fender 1 Collection Vibro King as well...


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 30, 2020)

storyteller said:


> The Fender 2 collection is incredible. When I blind tested on all of the amp sims available, I always landed on the 57 Custom Deluxe and the 57 Custom Pro. The Brian May collection is really awesome too. I consider those two packs to be mandatory as a guitarist.
> 
> Edit: For effect, I like the Fender 1 Collection Vibro King as well...



I am not a guitarist but they were recommended to me by a friend who is a terrific guitarist and I think they sound great. Back in the 70’s I played my Wurlitzer through a Fender Super and this emulation sounds like how I remember it.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 30, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> But unless I read it wrong, anyone can pre-order for those prices.



Check the double asterisk...
_
** Upgrade/Crossgrade prices for IK users who have registered any IK products worth $/€99.99 or more_


----------



## Polkasound (Oct 30, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> But unless I read it wrong, anyone can pre-order for those prices.



For A5-SE, yes. But pre-order prices for non-crossgrade/upgrade eligible people is $199 for A5, or $399 for A5-MAX.


----------



## dcomdico (Oct 30, 2020)

$199 for new customers $149 for existing customers to upgrade. No thanks. I'll use the previous version for as long as I can and cut my losses. One of the purchases I deeply regret.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 30, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Check the double asterisk...
> 
> _** Upgrade/Crossgrade prices for IK users who have registered any IK products worth $/€99.99 or more_



Ah. Anyway, unless they say “we have made changes to Amplitube under the hood that make it sound even better “ I am not all that interested.

But I don’t regret buying it. I also love the Ampeg B-15 emu, use it all the time.


----------



## GtrString (Oct 30, 2020)

Also the Orange collection is as good as the Fender collections. The Fender and the Orange really stands out.

Not completely sold on v5, though. Im missing new content.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 30, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Ah. Anyway, unless they say “we have made changes to Amplitube under the hood that make it sound even better “ I am not all that interested.
> 
> But I don’t regret buying it. I also love the Ampeg B-15 emu, use it all the time.



we are still waiting for an answer on this from IK....

AT5 CS will allow you to use your old gear...but it’s not clear what the limitations are ...


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 30, 2020)

The big open question for people who already own any PAID version of AT4:



> What will the difference be between using AT5CS and QT5SE?



Presuming we already own a lot of models, because in the past we either purchased AT4 or AT4Deluxe, or AT4Max...or maybe we bought a lot models one by one in the custom shop, etc.. Ok so assuming we already have a lot of AT4 models....what is the precise difference between AT5CS and AT4SE? I see a lot of speculation and no definitive answer. AT5SE costs $99, so what does that bring someone? Why not just use AT5CS for free to get the updated GUI?

My thoughts are, we can wait and use AT5CS for free, and get an updated GUI for free..using all the old models we already paid for. Unless I'm missing something. The updated GUI is free in AT5CS.

Some people have speculated that AT5CS will have the updated speaker IR engine, but I find that doubtful. in the past AT4CS did not have the improved cabinet room editing that AT4 had.

so my thoughts are....


AT5CS is free and will support all my existing models, but with an improved beautiful GUI. FREE.


AT5SE will include no new models, but will have the new features like all the updated cab IR's and ability to move a mic around in a room and get a different IR for each position, able to load user IR's, etc. no new models. $99 intro upgrade price


AT5 will include the new models which amounts to 3 pedals, half a dozen amps and a repackaged subset of MixBus. $149 intro upgrade price
I am speculating, its not clear from the website what the exact details are. But the above would be my guess. 

I could really care less about the GUI. I wouldn't pay for it. IK is giving it for free, so why not. PRESUMING that AT5CS is not crippled down from AT4 Deluxe that I already own that is. If AT5CS doesn't let me edit my speakers at least as much as I can in AT4Deluxe, then it would represent a downgrade to me and I would not bother with it.

AT5SE, somewhat interesting, but as usual IK wants too much money. I think I might have PTSD caused by IK marketing team though.

AT5, doubt I will fork the money, I have enough amp sims. However, if it comes out and everyone on the internet is saying the new amp sims are the best amp sims they ever heard in their life brining guitar amp modeling to a whole new level...then I might send them some money for it, but I am doubtful about that being the case right now.

Also my Komplete 13 upgrade will be imminent and I want to see what GuitarRig6 is all about before spending more money on the Amplitube train.

Also... the truth is I have much better sounding and feeling guitar sims and though AT4 is kind of fun to use in terms of trying Hendrix models, or whatever...I just enjoy playing other sims a lot more...that's the truth. IK has to improve the fundamental modeling engine of Amplitube before I will fork over anything remotely close to a hundred bucks for more of it.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 30, 2020)

Polkasound said:


> I especially like the part about VIR.




None of that interests me. I just like to dial up an amp, go and turn knobs like guys do on stage and add my own FX. But if there is better fidelity, then maybe for $99.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 30, 2020)

I have no doubt that AT5 CS will be gimped.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 30, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I have no doubt that AT5 CS will be gimped.



Hiw so, and why?


----------



## Polkasound (Oct 30, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I have no doubt that AT5 CS will be gimped.



According to the website, AT5-SE, AT5, and AT5-MAX will update all previously owned AT4 gear. AT5-CS will NOT.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 30, 2020)

update the gear? Ok that is news to me, I'd like to understand what that means exactly. 

Again though I'd need to hear everyone raving about how much better their Hendrix models sounds with AT5 compared to AT4 in order to remotely consider the SE upgrade for $99.. no way I'm paying $149 for anything related to Amplitube at this point.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 30, 2020)

also in the past AT4CS did NOT include some of the deeper cab editing features of AT4. I suspect that will be the case with AT5CS as well.


----------



## Polkasound (Oct 30, 2020)

For me personally, I will download AT5-CS just so I can use the new AT5 interface with my existing AmpliTube collections. My understanding is that it won't improve the sound, but at least I'll be happy to take advantage of the new drag & drop gear chain to speed up workflow.


----------



## storyteller (Oct 30, 2020)

My understanding from another thread is that if you have Max and the other add ons since the release of Max, then you don't need to upgrade to Max again. Your current Max amps and additional amps will transfer over with whatever version you purchase.

So really all that you'd need is either just need to upgrade to the basic AT5 or (possibly) do the free update to AT5CS to take advantage of the new GUI with your existing stuff. I guess the only question remains is whether AT5CS is crippled in any way, but no one has responded with any clarity on that so far. If At5CS is not crippled, then the update is basically a free (and much needed) GUI update with more flexible routing. If you are happy with your gear already, then the cheapest upgrade should bring you up to par with all of the features in AT5.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 30, 2020)

most likely you are describing AT5SE for $99


----------



## berto (Oct 30, 2020)

as i posted elsewhere i think the problem is that many of us are more used to the Native Instruments Komplete kind of upgrade scheme, therefore :

1) Version4 ->pay Little money --> version 5 
2) Version4 -->pay much more money --> Super version 5 
3) Super version4 already -> fair amount of money --> Super version 5 = this way you get all the new stuff and stay at the Super version level without duplicates

but with IK instead it looks like:

1) got nothing --> pay accordingly --->get what i want
2) got version 4MAx --> check what new stuff i need --> get basic version 5 with only the new stuff = don't know if i am a MAX5 owner or a MAX4 plus some new stuff
3) got version 4MAx --> pay lots of money --> get MAX5 = got new stuff and a lot of duplicates !!! DONT DO THIS!!!


----------



## easyrider (Oct 30, 2020)

Polkasound said:


> According to the website, AT5-SE, AT5, and AT5-MAX will update all previously owned AT4 gear. AT5-CS will NOT.


link?


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 30, 2020)

I'm trying to buy into this ecosystem, but it's not easy to tell...are all the versions of Amplitube the same with the only difference being how many gear models are included?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 30, 2020)

I also find it hard to believe they are updating any of the old models in any way whatsoever. If they were it would be bold capital letters in their marketing already.

What might be possible with AT5SE, is that you could start with your old models and then edit the speaker cabinets a bit. Or its possible that all the speaker cabinets are new...so whatever presets you have using the old models will be using new speaker IR's...probably in the CS version also...except the CS version won't let you actually EDIT those speaker cab configurations...something like that...

Will the new speaker IR's be noticeably better sounding then what came with AT4? I don't know, but I think a lot of people would be turned off also if their old presets sound different in AT5 because of new speaker IR's...so there is that too.

We shall see...but my expectation is that AT5CS will basically be exactly the same sound as before....with a cool looking GUI, perhaps some routing options....but will not have the deeper cab editing and the bazillion IR files...that will be in AT5SE for $99...and if you want the 3 new pedals and half a dozen new amps...(and mixbus FX), then you gotta fork out $149 during intro sale.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 30, 2020)

Look whats been added to the website “Unlocks previous purchased gear”

AT5 CS is Gimped...


----------



## berto (Oct 30, 2020)

what boggles me is that i have Amplitude 4 with everything except Satriani and BriaMAy, i was thinking to get MAX5 so i have also those 2, but my upgrade price is 299$ when i log in.
And if i log out the sale intro price for whom has nothing is 299$..... so what am i seeing wrong? if i spend 149 and get only the new stuff, i won't have Satriani and May included.... dilemma...


----------



## IKMultimedia (Oct 30, 2020)

Monkberry said:


> When does preorder Upgrade/Crossgrade pricing expire?


The introductory upgrade/crossgrade pricing is good through the end of the year.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Oct 30, 2020)

rollasoc said:


> Nope.
> All your old gear will work in the free version. Also you can pay for the new version, if you are missing anything.
> 
> There is still some confusion as to whether you get the new cabinets to replace the old cabinets you own.
> ...


Not true. Upgrade/Crossgrade intro pricing is better for current users and you would typically have JamPoints to take an additional up to 30% off.

In AmpliTube 5 SE, 5, and MAX you will get the full VIR™ cabinet section including the remeasured versions of the existing cabinets.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Oct 30, 2020)

berto said:


> what boggles me is that i have Amplitude 4 with everything except Satriani and BriaMAy, i was thinking to get MAX5 so i have also those 2, but my upgrade price is 299$ when i log in.
> And if i log out the sale intro price for whom has nothing is 299$..... so what am i seeing wrong? if i spend 149 and get only the new stuff, i won't have Satriani and May included.... dilemma...


In your case you could get AmpliTube 5 SE at 99.99 (remember to apply JamPoints too) and run everything you have with the new full features of AmpliTube 5 (including the great VIR™ cabinets which really sound great). Since you have five of the seven collections that are in AmpliTube 5 MAX which were released after AmpliTube 4 MAX. You may want to pick those up individually on sale for a better price.


----------



## berto (Oct 30, 2020)

IKMultimedia said:


> In your case you could get AmpliTube 5 SE at 99.99 (remember to apply JamPoints too) and run everything you have with the new full features of AmpliTube 5 (including the great VIR™ cabinets which really sound great). Since you have five of the seven collections that are in AmpliTube 5 MAX which were released after AmpliTube 4 MAX. You may want to pick those up individually on sale for a better price.


But I would not have the bogner sans amp etc...


----------



## Virtuoso (Oct 30, 2020)

IKMultimedia said:


> Upgrade/Crossgrade intro pricing is better for current users and you would typically have JamPoints to take an additional up to 30% off.


I should have - I own almost everything by IK Multimedia. But when I sold my spare copy of Modo Bass, (which I didn't need as it was included in Max), my Jam Points were zeroed out!

This makes no sense to me as I had paid IK for Modo Bass and an additional $20 for the transfer fee, so why would they take away my loyalty points? The same happened when I sold Modo Drums. Not impressed.


----------



## Technostica (Oct 30, 2020)

Virtuoso said:


> But when I sold my spare copy of Modo Bass, (which I didn't need as it was included in Max), my Jam Points were zeroed out!
> This makes no sense to me as I had paid IK for Modo Bass and an additional $20 for the transfer fee, so why would they take away my loyalty points? The same happened when I sold Modo Drums. Not impressed.


I've seen it stated that you will go into negative Jam Points if you sell a license and the points they reclaim are more than you currently have in your account.
They make money from the transfer fee anyway so they are double dipping here.


----------



## YaniDee (Oct 30, 2020)

Technostica said:


> I've seen it stated that you will go into negative Jam Points if you sell a license and the points they reclaim are more than you currently have in your account.
> They make money from the transfer fee anyway so they are double dipping here.


While on the topic of licenses, can someone please tell me what happens if you buy a product like Total Studio Max 2 (currently on mega sale) that includes items you already own? For example from Max 2, I own Amplitube 4, Lursen Mastering, T-Racks and more..do you get a second license for these products?


----------



## Polkasound (Oct 30, 2020)

Technostica said:


> I've seen it stated that you will go into negative Jam Points if you sell a license and the points they reclaim are more than you currently have in your account.



That makes sense, though. Let's say you buy some products and earn 100 in jam points. If you resell all the products, you should lose all 100 jam points you earned from their purchases, right? But let's say you already spent 50 of those jam points on other stuff. IK still has to take 100 points away from you, so they will take away the 50 in your account and leave you 50 in the hole.


----------



## Gaffable (Oct 30, 2020)

YaniDee said:


> While on the topic of licenses, can someone please tell me what happens if you buy a product like Total Studio Max 2 (currently on mega sale) that includes items you already own? For example from Max 2, I own Amplitube 4, Lursen Mastering, T-Racks and more..do you get a second license for these products?


You receive a second serial number for any duplicate products.

In my product list on the IK Multimedia website, I see one serial number for my purchase of T-RackS 5 MAX in 2017 and I see a second serial number for "T-RackS 5 Total Studio MAX 2" which I acquired as part of the Total Studio Max 2 bundle during the current sale.


----------



## Virtuoso (Oct 30, 2020)

Polkasound said:


> That makes sense, though. Let's say you buy some products and earn 100 in jam points. If you resell all the products, you should lose all 100 jam points you earned from their purchases, right?


Why? You earn the Jam points by making purchases and IK still has my money, even though they have taken my Jam Points back. We're not talking about refunds here, where it would be totally fair to take back any points awarded.

I regularly earn loyalty credits from multiple places for making purchases - Nordstrom, Best Buy, Best Service etc. If I later decide to sell those items, they don't come pounding on my door demanding their points back or empty out my loyalty account. IK is the only place I know of that does this. Along with the shitty upgrade policies that seem to penalize their most loyal customers, it leaves a sour taste.


----------



## Polkasound (Oct 31, 2020)

Virtuoso said:


> Why? You earn the Jam points by making purchases and IK still has my money...



Well, not exactly...

IK gets your money initially, but when you sell your license for an IK product, the money you paid to IK for that product ends up back in your pocket. So in essence, IK no longer has _your_ money, but rather the money of the person to whom you sold your license. That person's second-hand purchase does not qualify for Jam Points.

Sure, IK could choose to let you keep your points, but such a policy could lead to people taking advantage of IK's Jam point system. Imagine you bought Products A, B, C, and D, collected a bunch of Jam Points from those purchases, and redeemed the Jam Points to get Product E at a very reduced rate. Then you turned around and sold your licenses for A, B, C, and D. So now you have your money back for A, B, C, and D, which are the very purchases which allowed you to get E at that very reduced rate.

Because you sold all your other IK products and got your money back for them, you lost the privilege that allowed you to get Product E for that reduced rate. Since IK can't make you pay the difference, your Jam Points go into a negative balance. It's a way for IK to make sure your next purchase puts a little more money in their pocket to make up for the illegitimately reduced rate you paid for Product E. Jam Points are not so much a reward for purchasing a product as they are for purchasing _and_ owning a product. If you sell the product, the product changes ownership, so the jam points associated with it are rescinded.

[I want to emphasize I am not affiliated with IK in any way. I'm just offering my take on why I believe their Jam Point system operates the way it does. I could be completely wrong, so I encourage IK to step in and correct me if I'm dispensing anything misleading.]


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 31, 2020)

bah. This is a lame policy. I was not aware of it. Thanks for letting us know. it just adds to the pile. In my opinion Ik has no business taking those jam points back. They were given as incentive to make the purchase, which the purchaser did in good faith, and used the product for a while and then decided to sell the product later, which is fully supported, even paying a fee to Ik to do so. For them to take back those jam points at the point is ludicrous, unethical and possibly illegal in some jurisdictions, but I'm no lawyer. I can't believe I never heard about this before. If I decided to sell all my IK stuff for example, I would end up with a HUGE negative jam points balance and basically i would be immediately disincentivized from ever buying anything from them again.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 31, 2020)

me personally i wish they would get rid of jam points altogether and just drop their prices by 25%. sheesh. But to take them away if and when you sell your license to someone else later? LAME!


----------



## Virtuoso (Oct 31, 2020)

Polkasound said:


> IK gets your money initially, but when you sell your license for an IK product, the money you paid to IK for that product ends up back in your pocket. So in essence, IK no longer has _your_ money, but rather the money of the person to whom you sold your license.


I don't know if you're just trolling here or what crazy world you're living in, but I'll take the bait anyway...

If I buy Modo Bass from IK for $299 and then later sell it for $85 (which I did - check the Classifieds!), IK gets $319 (including the required $20 transfer fee) and I lose $237. To be clear, IK has my $319. I have the $85 dollars the buyer paid me, less the $23 fees = $62. I paid IK even more money to upgrade to MAX 2, but for my loyalty, they took away my loyalty points.


----------



## Technostica (Oct 31, 2020)

If you sell 3 or more products in a year then expect to find a horse's head in your bed. 
They don't like disloyalty in Italy.


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 31, 2020)

Virtuoso said:


> I don't know if you're just trolling here or what crazy world you're living in, but I'll take the bait anyway...
> 
> If I buy Modo Bass from IK for $299 and then later sell it for $85 (which I did - check the Classifieds!), IK gets $319 (including the required $20 transfer fee) and I lose $237. To be clear, IK has my $319. I have the $85 dollars the buyer paid me, less the $23 fees = $62. I paid IK even more money to upgrade to MAX 2, but for my loyalty, they took away my loyalty points.


But.... _Musicians First!_


----------



## GtrString (Oct 31, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> me personally i wish they would get rid of jam points altogether and just drop their prices by 25%. sheesh. But to take them away if and when you sell your license to someone else later? LAME!



Yeah, this jampoint system is ridiculous. I have 252 jampoints, and no way to use it. I buy their offers, but jampoints are not useable when there is a sale, so in every situation Ive tried using jampoints, I would pay more. Not less.

Every time Im on the brink of giving all my IK products up. This shi* is like coupons for housewives in the 60s, patronizing and trivializing. Jampoints doesnt create loyalty, it compromises it. Change it ffs.

Im saddened, because the programming is good and the sounds are good. So, I put up with it (still). But if UA goes native, I couldn’t care less.


----------



## telecode101 (Oct 31, 2020)

..


----------



## YaniDee (Oct 31, 2020)

GtrString said:


> Yeah, this jampoint system is ridiculous. I have 252 jampoints, and no way to use it. I buy their offers, but jampoints are not useable when there is a sale


Are you sure about that? I've used Jam points to buy IK stuff on sale several times..the only thing is, you can only use up to 30% off, you can't bring the price down to zero..


----------



## Technostica (Oct 31, 2020)

YaniDee said:


> Are you sure about that? I've used Jam points to buy IK stuff on sale several times..the only thing is, you can only use up to 30% off, you can't bring the price down to zero..


Same here.


----------



## telecode101 (Oct 31, 2020)

..


----------



## easyrider (Oct 31, 2020)

telecode101 said:


> FWIW.. I have only not been able to use jam points for the Mixbox intro sale. I was able to use them in the past for items that went on sale. I don't know why IKM put in place this new policy for Mixbox. It's not that great a innovation. It's just Tracks5 FX in a new shell and stripped down interface.



You’re coupon doesn’t not allow jam points...


----------



## jtnyc (Oct 31, 2020)

Amplitube 5 looks fantastic. The new UI is a huge improvement. The drag and drop, plus the ease of rearranging the signal chain is so welcome to my workflow. I am hoping they have abandoned the practice of flooding A5's menus and preset lists with things we don’t own and forcing us to wade through it all on a daily basis. This is a major workflow killer. I asked over on IK’s forum and the main IK guy over there said it was too early to know. Hmm... they are already taking pre-orders and the release is so close, I would assume this would have been decided by now, but maybe not...

Can the IK person here comment on this please?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 31, 2020)

I love these conversations about JamPoints.

First, while some STORES offer points on practically everything, very few developers do. Out of all of them there is also Sonokinetic. Who else? NI gives out those voucher things on some occasions (not on all purchases) that have limited time use and almost nobody ever figures out how to use them. I have used all the JamPoints I have been given.

Second, IK regularly hands out FREE Jampoints. Even though I was in negative territory and have not bought anything since then, I now have 32 Jampoints. It pays to set up an account there even if you don't want to buy anything at the moment. I have even received JamPoints for freebies I got from places like Computer Music.

Third, IK has a system where the more IK products you own, the more JamPoints you get everytime you make a purchase.

To sum up, JamPoints are a nice program that almost nobody else does and they set it up in a way that is transparent. I admit that taking points away is weird, but it's no big whoop for me--the whole idea of JamPoints is a gift and I appreciate it.

As far as IK pricing goes, it is always the same. Wait a bit and it will be 50% off. Always.

Also, anybody who is willing to wait will be able to buy Total Studio 3 and get Amplitube 5 and all the other IK products for probably much less than what Amplitube 5 costs today. And if they wait longer TS3 will go 50% off.

Also, Total Studio 2 includes everything in Amplitube 4 MAX, but also Fender Collection 2, SVX2, and the Fulltone Collection. (All that and more was on sale 2 or 3 times for $150 recently, and you could take another 30% off if you had JamPoints.)

So Total Studio 3 MAX is likely to have more expansions than come with Amplitube 5 MAX. Plus all the other stuff like all the new T-RackS gear, the B3, Modo Bass, Modo Drum, Syntronik Deluxe, SampleTank 3 MAX, Miroslav, Lurssen, etc.

If you are patient, IK is always a company that is customer friendly. It is totally up to whether you MUST have a new product the day it comes out. Just like it is with NI.

Also, paying $20 to sell something sure beats all the libraries I would like to sell, but can't.


----------



## Polkasound (Oct 31, 2020)

Virtuoso said:


> I don't know if you're just trolling here or what crazy world you're living in, but I'll take the bait anyway...





telecode101 said:


> This makes no sense. You will never sell your products on the 2nd hand market for what you bought them for. (At lest not IKM products). So you lose money.



Nope, not trolling. I'm just offering one person's explanation of a rewards system, as unpopular as it may be.

I wasn't implying that you get 100% of your money back. Obviously no one gets close to that. But you are getting money in exchange for transferring the ownership of a product. IK is not going to put together a system that deducts jam points based on how much you sold the license for on the secondary market, so whatever Jam Points you earned buying a product, you'll lose selling it. It's a loyalty rewards program — sell the product, lose the privilege.

We also have to remember jam points are not actual dollars until they are used. When they are used, they translate to real dollars which affect's IK's bottom line. IK brings in less money when Jam points are used. But no matter how many negative Jam Points you have, you'll never pay more than the normal retail or sale price of an item.


----------



## GtrString (Oct 31, 2020)

YaniDee said:


> Are you sure about that? I've used Jam points to buy IK stuff on sale several times..the only thing is, you can only use up to 30% off, you can't bring the price down to zero..



I cant be sure, as I find it puzzling to use. But I have tried a couple times, without succes. I dont find it functional and worth the time at all. I dont have time to take a ph.d. in jampoints..


----------



## YaniDee (Oct 31, 2020)

GtrString said:


> I cant be sure, as I find it puzzling to use. But I have tried a couple times, without succes. I dont find it functional and worth the time at all.


Start with a lower amount of jam points, like 50 out of 250..raise it in increments until it's not accepted, then back down a bit..It should work..


----------



## jtnyc (Oct 31, 2020)

Fab Filters loyalty system is vastly superior. You log in and all of your personalized adjusted prices are listed. That’s it


----------



## Technostica (Oct 31, 2020)

Polkasound said:


> That makes sense, though. Let's say you buy some products and earn 100 in jam points. If you resell all the products, you should lose all 100 jam points you earned from their purchases, right? But let's say you already spent 50 of those jam points on other stuff. IK still has to take 100 points away from you, so they will take away the 50 in your account and leave you 50 in the hole.


That is very sweet of you to take the time to explain. Not necessary I imagine as I am sure most people here can handle very basic algebra and negative numbers.  

I mentioned it because it seems like a PR gaff to me. 
I see the Jam points as a way to encourage people to buy more libraries. 
So rescinding those removes that incentive which seems counterproductive and even vindictive. 
But to allow the Jam points to become negative means that you can buy a new library and all the jam points gained are lost as they are cancelled out by your deficit. 
So a customer who has just bought a new product, maybe for the first time in ages, loses the jam point incentive to buy another. 
That seems like very bad PR to me. 
It's not mainly about the money but the attitude it projects. A company with good marketing mojo can charge premium prices. IKM seem to have 75% off sales often, as they do now, which is not a good sign.


----------



## storyteller (Oct 31, 2020)

IK's resale policy with jam points seems to be very fair to me compared to other vendors in the digital product space. I have only had one issue with IK, but I can happily say that it was eventually resolved positively... though I can certainly understand how someone might feel wronged and experience frustrations with the communication process. But I do think their intention is in the right place.

To me, resale policies are more like an "Oh that's nice. If I ever have to use it, then at least I know where they stand." I’m not quite sure why jam points would be such a sensitive topic for anyone unless they are viewing it exactly like physical currency... which is certainly not it’s intention. It is more like a customer retention and incentive policy to remain in their ecosystem, discourage resales, etc.


----------



## Polkasound (Oct 31, 2020)

Technostica said:


> I mentioned it because it seems like a PR gaff to me.



Depending on one's perspective, it very well may be. The consumer is almost always going to favor the programs that give them the most and impose the least restrictions. If a company is financially successful running a loyalty program like that, it's a surely win-win. But loyalty programs work in all different kinds of ways, and have unlimited variations in rules in regard to things like when/if points expire, point value loss over time, transfer of point ownership, reasons for rescinding points, etc.

I have my own opinions of IKs Jam Point program and their marketing in general, which I am choosing not to explicate since this is not the right thread for it. But I've taken enough business courses over the years that I can understand how and why their Jam point system operates the way it apparently does. Whether or not it's the best rewards system is for IK to decide for themselves, and for each consumer to decide on their own.

This thread needs to get re-railed, so if anyone is interested in continuing a conversation with me on this topic, please reach me via PM.


----------



## YaniDee (Oct 31, 2020)

Slightly off topic, but I still find NI loyalty points the worst..I bought KU 12 (upgr) in Canadian $s plus Tax, and never got the big 25$ credit. I finally got it after several emails to support..and they called it a "courtesy'' act. Never used the NI credit, it expires quickly and can't be used on sales..


----------



## easyrider (Oct 31, 2020)

YaniDee said:


> Slightly off topic, but I still find NI loyalty points the worst..I bought KU 12 (upgr) in Canadian $s plus Tax, and never got the big 25$ credit. I finally got it after several emails to support..and they called it a "courtesy'' act. Never used the NI credit, it expires quickly and can't be used on sales..



At least with NI they offer upgrade pricing....IK makes you buy the product again like a mug...


----------



## YaniDee (Oct 31, 2020)

easyrider said:


> At least with NI they offer upgrade pricing....IK makes you buy the product again like a mug...


Well that's true in a way..but in buying K8, K10 -K12U I got certain of the same products over and over, without being able to sell them because they are upgrades of the "base product" , or something to that effect..
I only buy IK (and most other stuff) when they hit rock bottom pricing, including the upgrades (I ain't rich). I went from Amplitube4 to A4 Max for 39$ and used some jam points. In any case, I've learned to wait for the "no brainer sale" as I already have way more stuff then I need..


----------



## telecode101 (Oct 31, 2020)

..


----------



## tcb (Oct 31, 2020)

I have AT4 MAX,the upgrade price is too high……


----------



## tcb (Oct 31, 2020)

I will wait for Total studio 3


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Nov 1, 2020)

What do "gimp" and "gimped" mean? I use The GIMP in my daily work, as a quick and easy raster image manipulation program for getting images and icons into the format that I need for my application development.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Nov 1, 2020)

gimp1 | ɡimp | noun 1 twisted silk, worsted, or cotton with cord or wire running through it, used chiefly as upholstery trimming. • (in lacemaking) coarser thread which forms the outline of the design in some techniques. 2 fishing line made of silk bound with wire. ORIGIN mid 17th century: from Dutch, of unknown ultimate origin.

gimp2 | ɡimp | North American informal, derogatory noun 1 a person with a physical disability or leg injury. • a limp. 2 a stupid or contemptible person. verb [no object, with adverbial of direction] limp; hobble: I gimped over to the door. DERIVATIVES gimpy adjective ORIGIN 1920s: of unknown origin.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 1, 2020)

Mark Schmieder said:


> What do "gimp" and "gimped" mean? I use The GIMP in my daily work, as a quick and easy raster image manipulation program for getting images and icons into the format that I need for my application development.



I think it means crippled, just as some idiots refer to physically challenged people as gimps.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Nov 1, 2020)

I swore off amp modeling a few years ago; I only use these as quick ways of checking which amp I might want to use in the actual recording chain.

Having said that, the Ampeg and Fender collections are still the best in the industry, in my opinion, as are a few others here and there such as the Orange stuff and SLO.

Although I too don't care all that much about a GUI upgrade, I do care about performance, so if the new version loads faster and has less of a CPU load, I may grab the upgrade anyway, a bit later. It's at least good to see the development of the platform continue.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Nov 1, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> I think it means crippled, just as some idiots refer to physically challenged people as gimps.



Ah, then it does indeed refer to Apple's dictionary definition #2 that I posted above. I had hoped that wasn't the case. I will be sure not to use the term myself then, as I try to stay away from words that offend or can be misconstrued.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 1, 2020)

The word can be used in many contexts...

No offence was meant....

I used it in the context of “damaged as to awkwardly impede function”

Another meaning from urbandictionary





__





Urban Dictionary: gimped


"messed up", "broken",




www.urbandictionary.com


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 1, 2020)

easyrider said:


> The word can be used in many contexts...
> 
> No offence was meant....
> 
> I used it in the context of “damaged as to awkwardly impede function”



I am sure that is true, but personally it isn’t a term I would use. But there are a lot of words that now are, sadly in my view, commonly used that I would not.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Nov 1, 2020)

Just as Jay said, however, I wasn't criticizing anyone, just explaining my own personal policy on the subject. Throughout my life, I have constantly re-trained myself to evolve my language use.

Anyway, at least it's settled what was meant by it. Due to my experience with the GIMP freeware image manipulation software, I thought perhaps the GUI changes were what was being referred to.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 1, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> I am sure that is true, but personally it isn’t a term I would use. But there are a lot of words that now are, sadly in my view, commonly used that I would not.



Think it maybe a generational thing...


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 1, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Think it maybe a generational thing...


 
Could well be. This is definitely a more crude era.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 1, 2020)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Just as Jay said, however, I wasn't criticizing anyone, just explaining my own personal policy on the subject. Throughout my life, I have constantly re-trained myself to evolve my language use.



Another example of The Gimp








Pulp Fiction 









Pulp Fiction (1994) - IMDb


Pulp Fiction: Directed by Quentin Tarantino. With Tim Roth, Amanda Plummer, Laura Lovelace, John Travolta. The lives of two mob hitmen, a boxer, a gangster and his wife, and a pair of diner bandits intertwine in four tales of violence and redemption.




www.imdb.com


----------



## easyrider (Nov 1, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Could well be. This is definitely a more crude era.



No I meant older folk would use it more in terms of referencing someone with a disability....

It’s not used for that with the younger generation....in fact I didn’t even know it was used in that context...


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 1, 2020)

I really like this discussion, but since it doesn't fit in this commercial announcement, I took the liberty of creating a spinoff thread in case anyone is interested in keeping it going.

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/spinoff-discussion-from-ik-multimedia-amplitube-5-commercial-announcement.100501/


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 1, 2020)

I don't think I have ever seen more confusion over a product release. Ha! Reading all of the questions here and on IK's forum regarding this version or that version, what will work with what version, if I own this do I need this or that version, will my old expansions use the new updated cabs with VIR technology if I just buy A5 standard or do I need to get Max in order for that to work? 

That combined with the high pricing for existing Amplitube owners really makes me want to pass... but, if they discontinued the practice of forcing us to wade through products we don't own in order to find the ones we do own, I will likely upgrade.

Can someone from IK please chime in on this? ^^


----------



## storyteller (Nov 1, 2020)

jtnyc said:


> I don't think I have ever seen more confusion over a product release. Ha! Reading all of the questions here and on IK's forum regarding this version or that version, what will work with what version, if I own this do I need this or that version, will my old expansions use the new updated cabs with VIR technology if I just buy A5 standard or do I need to get Max in order for that to work?
> 
> That combined with the high pricing for existing Amplitube owners really makes me want to pass... but, if they discontinued the practice of forcing us to wade through products we don't own in order to find the ones we do own, I will likely upgrade.
> 
> Can someone from IK please chime in on this? ^^


I was typing out a reply that says almost exactly the same thing. Ha. That was the precise question I was going to ask too...


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 1, 2020)

storyteller said:


> I was typing out a reply that says almost exactly the same thing. Ha. That was the precise question I was going to ask too...


I'm afraid that the answer to my second question is going to be that IKM will continue listing every Amplitube product they make, (that you don't own) in in menus, presets and component selection areas. It's just so ios, app store game, in app purchases type stuff. It's sad really. Very consumer level stuff as opposed to gearing it towards professionals. When I'm working, practicing or just playing my guitar, that is all I want to focus on, not being distracted with what I don't have. It's low rent marketing, sorry but why else do they do it? They want to keep peoples attention towards logging in and spending money. 

I really hope I am wrong, but IK has avoided answering this question so far, so I'm not too hopeful.

You make a very good product IKM. Please stop doing this.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 1, 2020)

FYI, you can strip down your preset list. On the mac all the presets are found in the following path

`~/Documents/IK Multimedia/Amplitube 4/Presets/`

You can go in there and remove (or saved elsewhere) all the presets that are related to models you don't own yet. 

The downside is that a future update from IK might overwrite all the presets again, but I've had mine clean for quite a while, so far so good.

What you still can't do...and I find annoying...is remove the unpurchased models from the amp popup menu when you go to build your own preset. All the unpurchased ones are still there on the list, but greyed out. Totally annoying. 

You can definitely clean up your presets though so that you don't have to look at a bunch of presets that not only don't work, but you can't even tell which ones don't work until you try to load it and get the annoying message about not owning the models involved.


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 1, 2020)

I hope this info helps:



jtnyc said:


> will my old expansions use the new updated cabs with VIR technology if I just buy A5 standard or do I need to get Max in order for that to work?



Quoting IK from post #40: "In AmpliTube 5 SE, 5, and MAX you will get the full VIR™ cabinet section including the remeasured versions of the existing cabinets."




jtnyc said:


> if they discontinued the practice of forcing us to wade through products we don't own in order to find the ones we do own



Quoting IK from the initial post: "...a more modern, easy to navigate interface, helping users... sort by gear they own or don’t own..."


----------



## Technostica (Nov 1, 2020)

jtnyc said:


> You make a very good product IKM. Please stop doing this.


For various reasons I recently decided to give up on IKM completely and sold my licences; that was a hassle in both cases. 
Good to see that they seem to be making some positive changes with recent releases and a new download manager.
They seem to shoot themselves in the foot too frequently from my perspective which put me off. 
I guess I just don't like their corporate culture and how that impacts their products.

No hard feelings and good luck with Amp5 and the new Effects rack.


----------



## telecode101 (Nov 1, 2020)

..


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 1, 2020)

Polkasound said:


> I hope this info helps:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I guess when you install SE, 5 or Max the installer installs all of the updated cabs wether you own the amps or not...? 

That bit from the initial IK post is encouraging. I hope it's something I can set and forget and not filters I have to reset every time I open the plugin. The latter would still be a major thorn in my side and not really fix the issue completely.


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 1, 2020)

Here's the whole bit from the initial post. It's referring to the custom shop interface, not the general AT5 interface. I'm no longer encouraged... 

_"AmpliTube 5 also features a *totally redesigned Custom Shop* with a more modern, easy to navigate interface, helping users demo and unlock gear faster, sort by gear they own or don’t own, unlock preset-specific gear, and more."_


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Nov 1, 2020)

The Custom Shop re-do will also affect the T-RackS and SampleTank families then as well, won't it? At least in terms of how we interact with the shop.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 1, 2020)

I’ve been using Amplitude for years,as a long time user I prefer developers that make a product and make the purchase and upgrade process,reasonable, straightforward and painless,lol
Besides improving a product line a developer that presents such a convoluted opaque purchasing platform and for most users an indecipherable upgrade plan (not to mention jam points,gear credits etc......) the majority of established IKM customers can’t simply figure out without asking in forums countless times.
While IK continually ignores the most requested improvement from a customers perspective and will never address this policy publicly.
re: presets is imo stupefying,for now I say no thanks 👋
The last several months I’ve been buying amp sims on sale from PA ,Nembrini, Thermonik,Overloud & Fuse,etc........I’m set.
Maybe if IKM addresses some the issues customers continually mention & has a blowout sale at some point I will upgrade to Amp5 & buy again but until then.......................
IMO if IKM doesn’t think all of these users on every forum having the same general reaction and confusion just trying to understand this convoluted tier system isn’t a marketing disaster, I want that job!
I like buying an amp sim that sounds nice and keeps things simple. Purchase,use and enjoy. 🎶🎶🎶


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 1, 2020)

jtnyc said:


> Here's the whole bit from the initial post. It's referring to the custom shop interface, not the general AT5 interface. I'm no longer encouraged...



Thank you for pointing that out. Just when I thought I had the IK system figured out, I got the terminology mixed up! I was thinking of SampleTank 4, where there's a little dropdown menu that allows you to show only authorized products. I assumed from IK's post that AmpliTube 5 received that same much-desired feature, but I guess we'll have to wait and see when it comes out.


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 1, 2020)

Polkasound said:


> but I guess we'll have to wait and see when it comes out.



Or maybe they will tell us before it gets released. Wouldn't that be nice?

IKM, can you please comment?


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 1, 2020)

Regarding wether or not you will get the new cabs and VIR technology for your expansion packs if you only buy ATSE or AT5, here is a bit from the website -

_"Best of all, we’ve re-measured* over 100 cabinets* in AmpliTube 5 Max, refreshing every single cabinet for a *massive 143,000 IRs* in all."_

That bit reads to me like you need to buy Max in order to get the new cab/VIR for your old add on collections.

Can IKM please clarify this?


----------



## IKMultimedia (Nov 2, 2020)

GtrString said:


> Yeah, this jampoint system is ridiculous. I have 252 jampoints, and no way to use it. I buy their offers, but jampoints are not useable when there is a sale, so in every situation Ive tried using jampoints, I would pay more. Not less.
> 
> Every time Im on the brink of giving all my IK products up. This shi* is like coupons for housewives in the 60s, patronizing and trivializing. Jampoints doesnt create loyalty, it compromises it. Change it ffs.
> 
> Im saddened, because the programming is good and the sounds are good. So, I put up with it (still). But if UA goes native, I couldn’t care less.


You can use them on items that are on promotion, has been this way for a *very* long time. They also seem to foster loyalty as we see them used in a majority of purchases including - honestly with even more frequency - for items that are deeply discounted in our promotions (like the up to 75% off Total Studio 2 MAX sale where nearly every purchase is taking off another 30% using JamPoints!).


----------



## easyrider (Nov 2, 2020)

IKMultimedia said:


> You can use them on items that are on promotion, has been this way for a *very* long time. They also seem to foster loyalty as we see them used in a majority of purchases including - honestly with even more frequency - for items that are deeply discounted in our promotions (like the up to 75% off Total Studio 2 MAX sale where nearly every purchase is taking off another 30% using JamPoints!).




So You discounted AT4 couple of weeks back.... They bought it....Then you ask your customers to pay the same again for AT5...

What don't you get?


----------



## IKMultimedia (Nov 2, 2020)

jtnyc said:


> I don't think I have ever seen more confusion over a product release. Ha! Reading all of the questions here and on IK's forum regarding this version or that version, what will work with what version, if I own this do I need this or that version, will my old expansions use the new updated cabs with VIR technology if I just buy A5 standard or do I need to get Max in order for that to work?
> 
> That combined with the high pricing for existing Amplitube owners really makes me want to pass... but, if they discontinued the practice of forcing us to wade through products we don't own in order to find the ones we do own, I will likely upgrade.
> 
> Can someone from IK please chime in on this? ^^


Your old expansions will work with the VIR™ technology with anything but the CS version. SE, 5, and MAX will load your current gear with the new tech. CS will load your older gear but without the VIR™ tech. I have requested that the full list of CS limitations be added to the site for those who are interested in only using that, with the limitations it will have.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Nov 2, 2020)

jtnyc said:


> I'm afraid that the answer to my second question is going to be that IKM will continue listing every Amplitube product they make, (that you don't own) in in menus, presets and component selection areas. It's just so ios, app store game, in app purchases type stuff. It's sad really. Very consumer level stuff as opposed to gearing it towards professionals. When I'm working, practicing or just playing my guitar, that is all I want to focus on, not being distracted with what I don't have. It's low rent marketing, sorry but why else do they do it? They want to keep peoples attention towards logging in and spending money.
> 
> I really hope I am wrong, but IK has avoided answering this question so far, so I'm not too hopeful.
> 
> You make a very good product IKM. Please stop doing this.


The core AmpliTube 5 is mature and for the most part completed except for some typical fixes. However, there are workflow and other options that are not yet implemented in "gold release" form which is why I have not answered this because I am waiting for more information and the final build. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 2, 2020)

IKMultimedia said:


> Your old expansions will work with the VIR™ technology with anything but the CS version. SE, 5, and MAX will load your current gear with the new tech. CS will load your older gear but without the VIR™ tech. I have requested that the full list of CS limitations be added to the site for those who are interested in only using that, with the limitations it will have.



Let me try to rephrase the question, which I think is still not being answered clearly....

VIR tech is the ability to move mics around, switch which speaker model is in which cabinet, etc.. We understand that CS will not be able to do that.

But the still unanswered question is whether updates to speaker models, that are used in VIR tech yes....but will those updated IR's be used in CS, even if CS will not have the ability to move mics around, switch speakers and cabs, etc..?


----------



## IKMultimedia (Nov 2, 2020)

Polkasound said:


> I hope this info helps:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for both of those, and to elaborate on my previous reply - that's the information I have now, and am not specifying exactly HOW that is implemented as there could be minor changes in the HOW (not the WHAT) as far as implementation of those listed features goes. But I still asked for further clarification and will see for myself as it gets put into true final form.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Nov 2, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> Let me try to rephrase the question, which I think is still not being answered clearly....
> 
> VIR tech is the ability to move mics around, switch which speaker model is in which cabinet, etc.. We understand that CS will not be able to do that.
> 
> But the still unanswered question is whether updates to speaker models, that are used in VIR tech yes....but will those updated IR's be used in CS, even if CS will not have the ability to move mics around, switch speakers and cabs, etc..?


I thought it was clear when I said no above. CS will not use the VIR™ tech. You will not have the 600 IRs per cabinet. You will still be able to move microphones and adjust of course (similar to the limited "click and drag" version available in AmpliTube 4 CS vs full AmpliTube 4), but the interpolation of that between far fewer IRs will not achieve the results that 600 IRs will. The video about VIR™ on our site will show in more detail how much power that has, then you can imagine how doing so with far fewer IRs would be a less precise result.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Nov 2, 2020)

telecode101 said:


> changing their marketing tactic isn't going to happen. They *might* change their code release of AT 5 so as not to piss off their existing customers.
> 
> I am of the firm belief that I think its nuts to ask for customers to pay $150 in order to be able to use their existing collections they already paid for and own in a new version that *migth* sound slightly better. If thats the case, and no work was done at all on capturing the cabs of the older collections -- well, that new sound engine better as hell sound friggin mind blowing amazing in order to justify paying all over again to use the old collections in a new version of Amplitube. We shall see.


1) You can spend $99 for that (to use your existing gear while taking advantage of the new and vastly improved system)
2) It's not "slightly better" - that's a massive trivialization and incorrect assessment of the difference and the totally new engine, 143,000 IRs, and overall incredible amount of features and functionality of AmpliTube 5.
3) Legacy amps were redone, this and gobs of information about the new engine/features/functionality are well-represented and explained on the AmpliTube 5 web pages.

I look forward to the "we shall see" part, that is correct because I know you will see (or better yet, hear).


----------



## storyteller (Nov 2, 2020)

These responses are getting me fired up for Amplitube 5. Thanks @IKMultimedia for responding. I personally think the responses were very clear.


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 2, 2020)

Technostica said:


> For various reasons I recently decided to give up on IKM completely and sold my licences; that was a hassle in both cases.
> Good to see that they seem to be making some positive changes with recent releases and a new download manager.
> They seem to shoot themselves in the foot too frequently from my perspective which put me off.
> I guess I just don't like their corporate culture and how that impacts their products.
> ...


I hear that... After seeing they now charge you to re-download content you've already paid for (content the new product manager wouldn't pick up that was already downloaded, and hilarioulsy their old authorizer found and authorized...) I landed in the same camp. It's time to move on.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Nov 2, 2020)

storyteller said:


> These responses are getting me fired up for Amplitube 5. Thanks @IKMultimedia for responding. I personally think the responses were very clear.


Thanks, glad to hear you're excited and the information makes sense to you. We're plugging away to get AmpliTube 5 out!


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 2, 2020)

IKMultimedia said:


> I thought it was clear when I said no above. CS will not use the VIR™ tech. You will not have the 600 IRs per cabinet. You will still be able to move microphones and adjust of course (similar to the limited "click and drag" version available in AmpliTube 4 CS vs full AmpliTube 4), but the interpolation of that between far fewer IRs will not achieve the results that 600 IRs will. The video about VIR™ on our site will show in more detail how much power that has, then you can imagine how doing so with far fewer IRs would be a less precise result.



still not clear. You just repeated what I said already.

Try again: will ANYTHING about the actual IR's used on my current AT4 presets be sounding different in any way whatsoever, in AT4 compared to how they will sound in AT5CS? Will they call up exactly the same cab IR's in AT4 vs AT5CS? Also, will the amps sound like v5 amps or v4 amps?

Actually further to that question...what if I create an AT4 preset of my own....where I customized a cabinet to use different speaker cones, etc.. saved it as a preset...will I be able to open that preset in AT5CS and will it be using the modified cab and will it sound exactly like it did in AT4 or different in AT5CS?


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 2, 2020)

IKMultimedia said:


> The core AmpliTube 5 is mature and for the most part completed except for some typical fixes. However, there are workflow and other options that are not yet implemented in "gold release" form which is why I have not answered this because I am waiting for more information and the final build. I will keep you posted.


Thank you for chiming in. I don't mean to sound snarky, but is this something that the devs are really still contemplating this late in development? IKM has always included products that the user does not own in menus, presets and where ever else they can. I would think that if they decided to change that, they would know it this close to the release date. Just seems strange that you, their public rep can't find out such a thing. Did you ask them? Did they say they haven't decided yet? It just smells funny, you know. There is no way I will preorder with such a simple question remaining unanswered.

One can only hope they have come to their senses. If you do get any further info on this point, please chime back in.

Thanks


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 2, 2020)

IKMultimedia said:


> Your old expansions will work with the VIR™ technology with anything but the CS version. SE, 5, and MAX will load your current gear with the new tech. CS will load your older gear but without the VIR™ tech. I have requested that the full list of CS limitations be added to the site for those who are interested in only using that, with the limitations it will have.


Thank you for clarifying this


----------



## telecode101 (Nov 2, 2020)

..


----------



## mixtur (Nov 3, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> FYI, you can strip down your preset list. On the mac all the presets are found in the following path
> 
> `~/Documents/IK Multimedia/Amplitube 4/Presets/`
> 
> ...


How do you identify the presets that won’t work unless you load them first?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 3, 2020)

Take a look. They are grouped in sensible folders


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 3, 2020)

The preset thing bothers me on principle, but honestly I don't use presets, so it doesn't really effect me, but the menus for amps, stomps, cabs, ir's... I cannot look at and wade through all of that stuff on a daily basis. It's torture. It's the stupidest thing I've seen in a plugin. I can't see how any user would not be turned off by it. Imagine if you opened your refrigerator everyday and along with your food there were pictures of all of the other food from the supermarket that you didn't buy. Absurd right?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 3, 2020)

I think they could have fixed AT4 a long time ago to only show the products we own, but I think IK intentionally does it that way to try to get us to buy them. And I agree, it bothers my principle-meter to no end also. They inconvenience us for their potential sales. And I predict fully that will continue to be the case with AT5

As I said, you can at least remove the unneeded presets, and that does actually help. Unfortunately the un-owned models are still in there, but at least they have a padlock symbol on them so you don't have to accidentally load them to find out you don't own them, like is the case with the factory presets.


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 3, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> They inconvenience us for their potential sales. And I predict fully that will continue to be the case with AT5



I sure hope you are wrong, but I suspect your right.

I abandoned AT3 in favor of S-Gear a while back. I felt AT3 had too many weaknesses both sonically and workflow wise. When AT4 came out I was impressed with the new Marshall's and ended up getting it on the cheap second hand. I didn't regret it cause those amps sound good, but the unowned crap in all of the menus continued to kill my buzz while working with it. I still use S-gear all the time and will continue to, it's great!, but I like a lot of what AT has to offer and the new IR tech, UI improvements really appeal to me...

Please IKM stop this shameless nonsense and let us buy and use your great product in peace!


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 3, 2020)

The single thing I have enjoyed about AT4 the most was in fact the ability to swap out different speaker cones into different cabs. So I created my own favorite cab combinations that way and liked the results... The main new feature of AT5 is actually more of that with this VIR tech....but I do question whether its going to make that much of a difference to the end result sound. We shall see. Might be a more authentic capture of every possible mic position in a certain room with certain cabs...ok...but will that really make such a big difference? Might just be gimmicky GUI toys to play around with. (shrug).

There are other sims that i usually use more often. I find that AT4 is very good at getting some authentic sounds from the plethora of amp options that are there, but I don't like the feel from AT4 amps. Never have. Other products on the market feel a lot better to play to me. My sense of enjoyment with AT4 went up a lot when I bought an AXEIO, which helps all my guitar sims out. But still...generally...I just end up feeling like I'm fooling around with a zillion amps and pedals and never completely satisfied with the tone...compared to some other guitar sims that I just plug in and get instant enjoyment, which I think is partly tone and partly feel..dunno...

Now if all my currently owned gear somehow feels and sounds better when played through the AT5 engine, I will consider purchasing it, but otherwise...I don't see a point. I don't really care about having a separate IR for every mic position. I don't really care about the fancy new graphics and drag and drop..not enough to spend the amount they want for it. but if my existing amp models sound noticeably better in AT5, then I will definitely consider it. I am not hopeful on that point though. My presumption is that AT5 will have the ability to get a separate IR for every mic position...ok.. Whether that ends up sounding significantly better is left to be heard. 

If I pony up $150 intro price I can try the new models...which might be using new tech..but then that's getting into the price range I don't have confidence it will be worth it, based in history. IK puts out tons of amps, they will continue to do that, there will be more new amps...

I never got along well with S-Gear either to be fair...

My favorite stuff now is Mercurial and Thermonik.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Nov 4, 2020)

So I bought Amplitube 4 MAX at the end of August and now I will have to pay full price rather than get a free upgrade for Amplitube 5?


----------



## easyrider (Nov 4, 2020)

EpicEsquire said:


> So I bought Amplitube 4 MAX at the end of August and now I will have to pay full price rather than get a free upgrade for Amplitube 5?



You will get a crossgrade price...exactly the same as someone else buying a AT5 if they had only spent £99 on another plugin...

No concessions for AT4 users.....


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Nov 4, 2020)

easyrider said:


> You will get a crossgrade price...exactly the same as someone else buying a AT5 if they had only spent £99 on another plugin...
> 
> No concessions for AT4 users.....





Insert Picard face palm gif


----------



## telecode101 (Nov 4, 2020)

..


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Nov 4, 2020)

telecode101 said:


> yes. thats one of the things everyone who bought Max recently at the discount is complaining about. Basically, no special upgrade deal if you own Max. Same deal as others who juts bought one plugin. :-(



Oh geez - I am also confused as to what will happen to my MAX if I download the free Amplitube 5?


----------



## telecode101 (Nov 4, 2020)

..


----------



## premjj (Nov 5, 2020)

The website has been updated with a table format for comparing the various versions. Scroll down and click on COMPARE VERSIONS to expand the table.

Link here


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 5, 2020)

I think I am unlikely to be purchasing any more Amplitube amp sims, as I already have the ones I often use. Nor do I care about the VR. So In theory, the free version would be fine for me. But, if for any reason when I update to it I am not happy, will I be able to revert to Amplitube 4?


----------



## Virtuoso (Nov 5, 2020)

It's weird that there's no simple path from Max 4 (+collections) to Max 5. It wouldn't take much to code a discount of say $10 for each collection you already own (there are 14 currently, so it almost works out) and then people could stay on the 'flagship' version without feeling offended.

Instead they're suggesting we downgrade? Odd way to run a business.


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 5, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> I think I am unlikely to be purchasing any more Amplitube amp sims, as I already have the ones I often use. Nor do I care about the VR. So In theory, the free version would be fine for me. But, if for any reason when I update to it I am not happy, will I be able to revert to Amplitube 4?


Installing any version of AT5 will not overwrite AT4. They will live side by side, so your good.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Nov 5, 2020)

Thanks for posting the chart and link. That should clarify exactly what is in each version feature-wise and what you are and are not getting with the CS version of AmpliTube 5 as well as the other available versions.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Nov 5, 2020)

jtnyc said:


> Installing any version of AT5 will not overwrite AT4. They will live side by side, so your good.



So both versions remain on my computer? That does not seem like it would be good for storage on computer

So in my DAW I will have to choose to use either 4 or 5?


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 5, 2020)

jtnyc said:


> Installing any version of AT5 will not overwrite AT4. They will live side by side, so your good.



Thanks, good to know.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Nov 5, 2020)

EpicEsquire said:


> So both versions remain on my computer? That does not seem like it would be good for storage on computer
> 
> So in my DAW I will have to choose to use either 4 or 5?


It is not a huge program, the AmpliTube 5 Specs page states 3GB of space in the requirements.

You will have AmpliTube 4 and AmpliTube 5 available in your DAW, yes.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Nov 5, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Thanks, good to know.


I think this is a good thing too, I have to admit I'm someone who requests this type of behavior. The logic is that most people do not want their projects to suddenly sound different when there's an update to a plugin. If you haven't bounced/printed/etc tracks with a plugin but it gets updated with a major sonic improvement (as is the case with AmpliTube 5) your mix/song/etc can sound radically different and cause you to have to do unecessary work to revert it or to further tweak something you've already considered finished or to fit in the mix, etc.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Nov 5, 2020)

IKMultimedia said:


> It is not a huge program, the AmpliTube 5 Specs page states 3GB of space in the requirements.
> 
> You will have AmpliTube 4 and AmpliTube 5 available in your DAW, yes.




What if I just want AT 5 without keeping AT4 - is there a setting to override it so I do not have both programs on my computer?


----------



## easyrider (Nov 5, 2020)

EpicEsquire said:


> What if I just want AT 5 without keeping AT4 - is there a setting to override it so I do not have both programs on my computer?



yes it’s called uninstall.....


----------



## IKMultimedia (Nov 5, 2020)

EpicEsquire said:


> What if I just want AT 5 without keeping AT4 - is there a setting to override it so I do not have both programs on my computer?


You would need to migrate over existing projects to make sure it all sounds as you expect and then you can uninstall AmpliTube 4.


----------



## C.Franzén (Nov 6, 2020)

Do we have an estimate for when it will be released? 🎸


----------



## IKMultimedia (Nov 6, 2020)

C.Franzén said:


> Do we have an estimate for when it will be released? 🎸


At this time officially it is still within Q4 2020.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Nov 6, 2020)

New video available. AmpliTube 5 In-Depth: GUI - Chain, Gear Selector, Gear View


----------



## berto (Nov 7, 2020)

IKMultimedia said:


> New video available. AmpliTube 5 In-Depth: GUI - Chain, Gear Selector, Gear View



That’s all great and dandy. But is there a video that showcases the new amps and pedals and the difference in sound between old and new cabinet tech ? I mean a clean naked guitar sound video. Not an overproduced polished mastered track With drums and keys ? It would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## davidson (Nov 7, 2020)

@IKMultimedia Thanks for being so proactive across the forums, and V5 looks brilliant


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 7, 2020)

berto said:


> That’s all great and dandy. But is there a video that showcases the new amps and pedals and the difference in sound between old and new cabinet tech ? I mean a clean naked guitar sound video. Not an overproduced polished mastered track With drums and keys ? It would be much appreciated. Thanks.


A look at the custom IR Loader would be appreciated as well in another video to go along with what @berto posted.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Nov 9, 2020)

berto said:


> That’s all great and dandy. But is there a video that showcases the new amps and pedals and the difference in sound between old and new cabinet tech ? I mean a clean naked guitar sound video. Not an overproduced polished mastered track With drums and keys ? It would be much appreciated. Thanks.


We do plan on releasing an in-depth video on on the amps, pedals, etc.



davidson said:


> @IKMultimedia Thanks for being so proactive across the forums, and V5 looks brilliant


You're welcome, thank you for the kind words. Happy to help!


----------



## berto (Nov 10, 2020)

IKMultimedia said:


> We do plan on releasing an in-depth video on on the amps, pedals, etc.
> 
> 
> You're welcome, thank you for the kind words. Happy to help!


Thank you looking forward to it


----------



## IKMultimedia (Nov 11, 2020)

We have a new video highlighting the new gear:


----------



## berto (Nov 12, 2020)

IKMultimedia said:


> We have a new video highlighting the new gear:


and yet another video in which we get a list of gear that we can read in the website and no sounds!!!
Nice drums and organ.... but it won't make me buy Amplitube5.
I love Amplitube 4. I really do. I loved IK since the first T-racks, the one with the dinosaur!!!
I have almost all of your products including ARC and the LURS since the beginning.
C'mon guys. One guitarist in the room messing with some new amps presets, you did it for the fender2 collection with Greg Koch, you know it worked!! Nevertheless we don't need a fully produced video with a star guitarist, just do it on the iPhone. Amplitube5 looks great but i'm not gonna spend money to look at the graphics only!!! (all with friendly tone)


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 12, 2020)

IKMultimedia said:


> Thanks for posting the chart and link. That should clarify exactly what is in each version feature-wise and what you are and are not getting with the CS version of AmpliTube 5 as well as the other available versions.


In spite of all the detail in the chart, I still have questions about upgrade paths.

(1) Are there models in AT 5 Max that are not in AT 5 (standard) and *also* not in any of the 14 separate collections?

(2) Are there models in AT 5 Max that are not in AT 4 Deluxe and *also* not in any of the 14 separate collections?

(3) It appears that AmpliTube Metal Collection is not included in any version, including Max. Is that correct? The other 13 collections are all listed under Max.

(4) It appears that AT 5 (standard) does not include any of the 14 collections. Is that correct?

To summarize, I currently have AT 4 Deluxe and 12 of the 14 collections. Other than the two collections I don't have, is there *anything at all* in AT 5 (standard) or AT 5 Max that is (a) not in what I already have *and* (b) not in AT 5 SE?


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Nov 12, 2020)

berto said:


> and yet another video in which we get a list of gear that we can read in the website and no sounds!!!
> Nice drums and organ.... but it won't make me buy Amplitube5.
> I love Amplitube 4. I really do. I loved IK since the first T-racks, the one with the dinosaur!!!
> I have almost all of your products including ARC and the LURS since the beginning.
> C'mon guys. One guitarist in the room messing with some new amps presets, you did it for the fender2 collection with Greg Koch, you know it worked!! Nevertheless we don't need a fully produced video with a star guitarist, just do it on the iPhone. Amplitube5 looks great but i'm not gonna spend money to look at the graphics only!!! (all with friendly tone)



I beg to disagree with you, there are audio demos available for you to listen to on the official website to give you an idea of what Amplitube 5 sounds like, it's a huge improvement sonically to my ears...

Please see here: https://www.ikmultimedia.com/products/amplitube5/index.php?p=audio


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Nov 12, 2020)

rrichard63 said:


> In spite of all the detail in the chart, I still have questions about upgrade paths.
> 
> (1) Are there models in AT 5 Max that are not in AT 5 (standard) and *also* not in any of the 14 separate collections?
> 
> ...



I may be able to answer your question for you, so as you have Amplitube 4 Deluxe along with 12 of the 14 Collections you will only need to upgrade to Amplitube 5 Standard as this will unlock all of your previous collections and also includes the two new gear models, five new amp models as well as the new VIR cabinet technology, not to mention all of the previous gear and amp models that have been given a fresh new look and sound too! 

You will only want to upgrade to Amplitube 5 Max, if you want the extra 2 collections you don't currently own. As for Amplitube Metal, I believe this will come as standard with Amplitube 5 as from what I can see all of the amp models are included in both the Standard and Max versions, with only a couple in SE. As they are no longer a seperate collection, as they were in previous versions of Amplitube 3 and Amplitube 4.

As for Amplitube 5 SE, this is more of a stripped down version of Amplitube 5 Standard, the bare bones if you will, and doesn't include any of the new gear or new amp models from Amplitube 5 Standard just from skimming over the comparison chart, it's just more a handful of essential gear and amp models, but also includeds the VIR cabinet technology. I hope hat helps and makes it clear for you in deciding which is the right one for you. 😊


----------



## davidson (Nov 12, 2020)

mr.vad0614 said:


> I may be able to answer your question for you, so as you have Amplitube 4 Deluxe along with 12 of the 14 Collections you will only need to upgrade to Amplitube 5 Standard as this will unlock all of your previous collections and also includes the two new gear models, five new amp models as well as the new VIR cabinet technology. You will only want to upgrade to Amplitube 5 Max, if you want the extra 2 collections you don't currently own. As for Amplitube Metal, I believe this will come as standard with Amplitube 5 as from what I can see the amp models are included in both the Standard and Max versions, and are no longer a collection as they were in previous versions.
> 
> As for Amplitube 5 SE, this is more of a stripped down version of Amplitube 5, the bare bones if you will and doesn't include any of the new gear or new amp models from Amplitube 5 Standard just from skimming over the comparison chart, it's just more a handful of essential gear and amp models, but also includeds the VIR cabinet technology. I hope hat helps and makes it clear for you.



@IKMultimedia Get this guy a job!


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Nov 12, 2020)

davidson said:


> @IKMultimedia Get this guy a job!


 
LOL! 😂 Why thank you! 😄 Hehe...😁 I'm glad to be of service! 😃


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 12, 2020)

It sounds like the upgrade/crossgrade prices are permanent, and only the introductory prices for new users are time-limited. Can anyone confirm this or correct it?


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Nov 12, 2020)

rrichard63 said:


> It sounds like the upgrade/crossgrade prices are permanent, and only the introductory prices for new users are time-limited. Can anyone confirm this or correct it?



I don't believe this is correct, as it stands all upgrade and crossgrade prices are also at an introductory price as well...

So at the moment 

Amplitube 5 SE is at an introductory price of €/$99 to upgrade and will then be at a normal price of €/$149 to upgrade. 

Amplitube 5 Standard is at an introductory price of €/$149 to upgrade and will then be at a normal price of €/$199 to upgrade. 

Amplitube 5 Max is at an introductory price of €/$299 to upgrade and will then be at a normal price of €/$399 to upgrade. 

So as for new buyers...

Amplitube 5 SE Amplitube 5 SE is at an introductory price of €/$99 but will then be at a normal price of €/$149.

Amplitube 5 Standard is at an introductory price of €/$149 and will then be at a normal price of €/$299.

Amplitube 5 Max Amplitube 5 SE is at an introductory price of €/$299 but will then be at a normal price of €/$599.

I hope that makes sense?


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 12, 2020)

mr.vad0614 said:


> ... I hope that makes sense?


Yes, thank you. I have always found IKM's prices confusing. I suspect you have this one right.


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Nov 12, 2020)

rrichard63 said:


> Yes, thank you. I have always found IKM's prices confusing, but I suspect you have this one right.



You're most welcome, yeah I know what you mean. It's not so clear, I have checked this over and it is correct.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Nov 12, 2020)

Thank you for answering many questions, @mr.vad0614 

Yes, we do have many audio demos and will have more. Sorry that not everybody liked the video but if you'll notice, nobody has even asked much about the new gear which is a shame as you can see it is great stuff. And since you cannot yet use AmpliTube 5, you know we are very authentic and we tell you what the gear is based on...  

Also, we posted the introductory and future full pricing in the AmpliTube 5 news and the introductory pricing is valid through the end of 2020.

Note also that there are two full comparison charts and the "Gear included" link for each version on the AmpliTube 5 page that should clarify things for some who might be confused.

Thank you


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Nov 12, 2020)

IKMultimedia said:


> Thank you for answering many questions, @mr.vad0614
> 
> Yes, we do have many audio demos and will have more. Sorry that not everybody liked the video but if you'll notice, nobody has even asked much about the new gear which is a shame as you can see it is great stuff. And since you cannot yet use AmpliTube 5, you know we are very authentic and we tell you what the gear is based on...
> 
> ...


 
You're very welcome, the pleasure is all mine! 😄 Can I get a job with IK Multimedia now? 😜 I would love to know more about the gear!? 😃 Am I correct to understand that it's all been remodelled as in the legacy pedal, amp and rack models already included in Amplitube? 😁


----------



## telecode101 (Nov 12, 2020)

..


----------



## bbunker (Nov 12, 2020)

IKMultimedia said:


> Yes, we do have many audio demos and will have more. Sorry that not everybody liked the video but if you'll notice, nobody has even asked much about the new gear which is a shame as you can see it is great stuff. And since you cannot yet use AmpliTube 5, you know we are very authentic and we tell you what the gear is based on...
> Thank you



Well, alright, I'll ask a new gear questions:

1. So - no new cabs for the new amps, right? Feels like that's a trick missed there, since having a Fried....errr, "Miniplex" set of cabs with a mix of Greenbacks and Vintage 30's would have been killer. Especially since the new VIR thing records all the speakers in a particular cab. I guess a big set of mixed speakers would be more in keeping with an HBE, but I do love those..."Miniplex" cabs.

OK, now onto my terrible advice:

2. I get that there are a ton of audio demos, and generally they're enjoyable, but - they're not exactly revelatory, because it isn't clear what signal chain each track is going for. I'd bet a lot of people would be much happier with those demos if they listed what amp, cab, speaker, and mics are used. Heck - if some of them are the old American, or S100, or Modern Tube Lead, with the tweaks, and the new VIR, and we could hear how much better they are in the new version - I'm no marketing genius but that seems like a no-brainer if there's a significant improvement.

3. TBH that's what I'd really like - is a "look what we did with the legacy stuff" kind of a video. Sit somebody down in front of British Tube Lead 1 through 4x12 Closed Vintage, and show off what it sounds like now. I'd bet a few of my thumbs that within a week of it being released, some kid with an Ibanez GRG is going to post that on YouTube, so why not be out front with it? 5 new amps is great, having mixbox-style stuff in post is great, but the really exciting claims are that EVERYTHING should sound better in the full version, right? So...show it off, right?!?!?


----------



## berto (Nov 12, 2020)

mr.vad0614 said:


> I beg to disagree with you, there are audio demos available for you to listen to on the official website to give you an idea of what Amplitube 5 sounds like, it's a huge improvement sonically to my ears...
> 
> Please see here: https://www.ikmultimedia.com/products/amplitube5/index.php?p=audio


Oh I had the impression that when IK representative replied to me saying they would do a video to show off new gear they actually would do it the way I described it. That’s why I was begging then to do one like with Greg Koch in the past. Yes I did not know of the Audio demos I thank you for that. Still a nice walkthrough while listening to the actual guitar sound would be great. Maybe I am too spoiled by what others do. Bu IK did it in the past and I am eager to buy. Just need final push.


----------



## berto (Nov 12, 2020)

bbunker said:


> Well, alright, I'll ask a new gear questions:
> 
> 1. So - no new cabs for the new amps, right? Feels like that's a trick missed there, since having a Fried....errr, "Miniplex" set of cabs with a mix of Greenbacks and Vintage 30's would have been killer. Especially since the new VIR thing records all the speakers in a particular cab. I guess a big set of mixed speakers would be more in keeping with an HBE, but I do love those..."Miniplex" cabs.
> 
> ...


Exactly


----------



## telecode101 (Nov 13, 2020)

..


----------



## IKMultimedia (Nov 13, 2020)

All of the audio demos use more than just the new gear, and there will be more of those coming too. You can find out how much more you're getting than anything "all over again" on the AmpliTube 5 page


----------



## bbunker (Nov 13, 2020)

It's kind of frustrating that when, with relatively simple questions about the product, these non-answers keep popping up. I effectively said "I can SEE what is new, but it is within your power to help me EXPERIENCE in some capacity what the new material will actually mean." The response is to look at the gear page to see what is new? What is that an answer to? Do you think that I'm not familiar with what the new gear is? How does that address what's been asked? Ultimately the point of your post is "there will be more demos soon," so - we wait, I guess?

I'll put it as plainly as I can: many already have T-Racks MAX or MixBox, so that's effectively a UI/workflow change. I (and I assume many) already have reams of IR's that - when I use Amplitube 4, are already replacing the stock cab section with other plugins, so that's a UI/workflow change, unless that VIR works well (would love to hear it working well, btw?!?). New amps are cool, and they're appreciated, although there's no new cabs to go with them. No Bogner cabs (2x12 would've been cool...), no Friedman cabs (already said my piece), no PRS cabs (also very cool), so there's less 'new' looks than there were in AT4 with the British collection that had new cabs as well. So now the UI is better? Cool. Now the parallel routing is easier? Cool. To sum up: what's going to sell me on this (and I assume a ton of people in a similar situation) is going to be how the stuff I already own in AT4 is going to be better. That VIR and DIM is going to be doing a lot of heavy lifting.

I don't understand what happened here, because (and I checked again to make sure) for AT4, all that new British collection was HEARD on the "new gear" video for AT4. I owned AT3, heard the 800 that leads off that video, said "Yep, that's an 800" and got my wallet out. Why why why why why didn't that happen in AT5? The audio demos in AT4 included tracks like "Red Pig - Rhythm 1" and "Brit 8000 - Rhythm Drive 2" - but now it's just "Groovy 76" and "Jimi 68"?

Heck - I'll make it even plainer. If it had been titled "British Tube Lead 1 - 4x12 Brit 30 - Groovy 76" and "JH Gold - 4x12 Closed 25 C - Jimi 68", I probably already would have pre-ordered, instead of looking at the page and thinking "Am I supposed to be excited by this?"

I'll wager a frosty beverage that you'll post a reply about how many pre-orders you already have, demonstrating the weaknesses in my thinking, and that's great, I guess. But I can't imagine I'm the only one who feels this way, given the dialog here and elsewhere, so...Cool, man. Let's hear those coming demos then, eh?


----------



## IKMultimedia (Nov 16, 2020)

As stated before there will be new audio demos featuring the new gear coming, and new videos. Anybody who is not satisfied with the available information and such and/or those upcoming audio demos and videos are of course welcome to wait for the release. I understand pre-ordering isn't for everybody.

"What's going to sell me on this" is usually the voluminous amount of information (including audio and video) available on the AmpliTube 5 web page at this time. Or, if you prefer to wait, a demo. From the information already presented, there's objectively an incredible amount of new features and gear (including the 143,000 IRs - 600+ per speaker & VIR™ technology, the reworked legacy gear, the new gear, and much, much more) in https://www.ikmultimedia.com/products/amplitube5/utm_source=forum&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=amplitube5 (AmpliTube 5).


----------



## IKMultimedia (Nov 16, 2020)

We have a longer "making of" video from the people who actually created AmpliTube 5 here:


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Nov 16, 2020)

IKMultimedia said:


> As stated before there will be new audio demos featuring the new gear coming, and new videos. Anybody who is not satisfied with the available information and such and/or those upcoming audio demos and videos are of course welcome to wait for the release. I understand pre-ordering isn't for everybody.
> 
> "What's going to sell me on this" is usually the voluminous amount of information (including audio and video) available on the AmpliTube 5 web page at this time. Or, if you prefer to wait, a demo. From the information already presented, there's objectively an incredible amount of new features and gear (including the 143,000 IRs - 600+ per speaker & VIR™ technology, the reworked legacy gear, the new gear, and much, much more) in https://www.ikmultimedia.com/products/amplitube5/utm_source=forum&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=amplitube5 (AmpliTube 5).



Hi, would you be able to kindly confirm whether all the stock gear from previous version of Amplitube have been remodeled and updated at all? I know you have mentioned that there is new gear and amp models as well as rack effects, which I am extremely excited about, but I am also interested in knowing whether the same focus, attention and quality has been put into the older stock gear and amp models of Amplitube? Thank you and I look forward to the release which I hope is anytime soon now!


----------



## IKMultimedia (Nov 17, 2020)

mr.vad0614 said:


> Hi, would you be able to kindly confirm whether all the stock gear from previous version of Amplitube have been remodeled and updated at all? I know you have mentioned that there is new gear and amp models as well as rack effects, which I am extremely excited about, but I am also interested in knowing whether the same focus, attention and quality has been put into the older stock gear and amp models of Amplitube? Thank you and I look forward to the release which I hope is anytime soon now!


Yes, we have reworked the legacy amps too. They sound really great in AmpliTube 5


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Nov 17, 2020)

IKMultimedia said:


> Yes, we have reworked the legacy amps too. They sound really great in AmpliTube 5



Thank you for that, although you didn't mention the legacy gear as in the pedals and rack effects? Have they been reworked and remodelled too being closer to that of an analog sound, as many like myself would like to know this as well especially for those of us who do not own the other collections? Thank you again...


----------



## IKMultimedia (Nov 20, 2020)

mr.vad0614 said:


> Thank you for that, although you didn't mention the legacy gear as in the pedals and rack effects? Have they been reworked and remodelled too being closer to that of an analog sound, as many like myself would like to know this as well especially for those of us who do not own the other collections? Thank you again...


The effects are not recoded but will sound better in the new engine.


----------



## telecode101 (Nov 21, 2020)

I think this is new. shows AT 4 sims in the GUI.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Nov 25, 2020)

New video with sound examples of the new gear. Hear the new AmpliTube 5 gear in action (there are also clickable timestamps for each in the video description):


----------



## GtrString (Nov 25, 2020)

The new models sounds rich and fat. Cool beans, convinced me to upgrade for sure. Great job IK dev team!


----------



## berto (Nov 27, 2020)

IKMultimedia said:


> New video with sound examples of the new gear. Hear the new AmpliTube 5 gear in action (there are also clickable timestamps for each in the video description):



This is exactly what i needed to hear!!!! I want it )))

When is the preorder price gonna expire? When is the price gonna go to normal? And the delivery time?

Thank you 


EDIT: well... i just got the preorder.... hope it's not gonna take too long


----------



## IKMultimedia (Nov 27, 2020)

berto said:


> This is exactly what i needed to hear!!!! I want it )))
> 
> When is the preorder price gonna expire? When is the price gonna go to normal? And the delivery time?
> 
> ...


The introductory pricing is good through the end of the year. Thanks for pre-ordering! We're working to get AmpliTube 5 out as soon as humanly possible!


----------



## bbunker (Dec 2, 2020)

I'm sure Peter is going to post this soon, but I just watched it and thought I'd throw it up here to recap some of the latest. So now there's actual video content of the new gear, and a bit of the VIR in action. There was some footage with Zaza of the JCM-800 (premiered in AT4) through the Red Pig (looked like Non-VIR Cab use there) from IMSTA, there's that video with the amps and pedals, and there's now this video with the VIR in action a bit.

A lot of the big questions about VIR were answered for me, since the big problem I had with AT4's cab section is that mic distance and proximity effect seem to have been randomly (or poorly) executed, so that pulling like an SM-57 away from right up on the cab would actually quite often (and - contrary to reality) increase the low-end response in it. VIR doesn't do that, so - kudos there.

Just wondering - the video ended by commenting that this could be done on "every cab, every mounted speaker and every microphone" - so, does that mean that changes to speakers within the cabs are modeled in VIR? I would have assumed that capturing IR's of the cabs would have meant that they only have captures of each speaker in the cab, with the interaction of the other speakers originally mounted in the cab. So - does VIR have some mojo-capacity to, say, mic up a Top-Left M25 Greenback with a ribbon mic, and a Bottom-Left V30 with a 57, and for the interaction of those dissimilar speakers to be modeled? I had assumed that trying something like that would have to be done in the non-VIR mode, although I may be misunderstanding how VIR can be used.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Dec 2, 2020)

No, thank you for posting I didn't mean to "forget" VI-Control I just got pulled in another direction as I was planning to post the video here 

VIR™ is pretty amazing. All speakers have 600+ IRs each so there would be differences depending on the cabinet loadout. I can see if there is more specific information available, though.


----------



## storyteller (Dec 2, 2020)

IKMultimedia said:


> No, thank you for posting I didn't mean to "forget" VI-Control I just got pulled in another direction as I was planning to post the video here
> 
> VIR™ is pretty amazing. All speakers have 600+ IRs each so there would be differences depending on the cabinet loadout. I can see if there is more specific information available, though.


Question: If AmpliTube 5 CS imports previously owned gear as stated, then what happens to the 3 amp configurations of the Brian May collection? Does it still function with three amps or is it now restricted to two amps in AmpliTube 5 CS? Or, will the Brian May collection work as expected with all three amps, but perhaps just custom 3 amp layouts are restricted?


----------



## IKMultimedia (Dec 4, 2020)

storyteller said:


> Question: If AmpliTube 5 CS imports previously owned gear as stated, then what happens to the 3 amp configurations of the Brian May collection? Does it still function with three amps or is it now restricted to two amps in AmpliTube 5 CS? Or, will the Brian May collection work as expected with all three amps, but perhaps just custom 3 amp layouts are restricted?



Those who previously purchased the AmpliTube Brian May collection will unlock the Wet/Dry/Wet feature inside of AmpliTube 5 CS for free.


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 5, 2020)

So, just so I'm clear... while the sale is on...

...existing A4 owners who, like me, own virtually all of the "Brand / Signature Gear" collections will be paying $149 for A5

...everyone else, who potentially haven't bought any IKM products, pay $149 for A5 as well

So essentially there is no "loyalty" discount.

Is that correct or am I missing something?


----------



## jtnyc (Dec 5, 2020)

lp59burst said:


> So, just so I'm clear... while the sale is on...
> 
> ...existing A4 owners who, like me, own virtually all of the "Brand / Signature Gear" collections will be paying $149 for A5
> 
> ...


That is correct, no consideration for existing owners.

It‘s really lame. I will most likely get it anyway as I like the UI improvements and the new models seem good, but I’ll never compliment IK on their upgrade policy, or should I say the lack of one... in general I don’t like the company. They imbed their products with all of the add ons you don’t own, which interrupt you at every turn with amps, stomps and cabs that wont load cause you don’t own them, presets that won’t load cause you don’t own the pieces that are required to load them. THEN WHY ARE THEY THERE!!!!!! It really gets me worked up. It’s so consumer level, unprofessional, ios, in app type crap. It’s actually embarrassing and for a long time I didn’t take them seriously as a company. I do like Amplitube though and have figured out ways of using it to minimize their intrusive design, but I still prey they will abandon these cheap annoying tactics...


----------



## IKMultimedia (Dec 6, 2020)

lp59burst said:


> So, just so I'm clear... while the sale is on...
> 
> ...existing A4 owners who, like me, own virtually all of the "Brand / Signature Gear" collections will be paying $149 for A5
> 
> ...





jtnyc said:


> That is correct, no consideration for existing owners.
> 
> It‘s really lame. I will most likely get it anyway as I like the UI improvements and the new models seem good, but I’ll never compliment IK on their upgrade policy, or should I say the lack of one... in general I don’t like the company. They imbed their products with all of the add ons you don’t own, which interrupt you at every turn with amps, stomps and cabs that wont load cause you don’t own them, presets that won’t load cause you don’t own the pieces that are required to load them. THEN WHY ARE THEY THERE!!!!!! It really gets me worked up. It’s so consumer level, unprofessional, ios, in app type crap. It’s actually embarrassing and for a long time I didn’t take them seriously as a company. I do like Amplitube though and have figured out ways of using it to minimize their intrusive design, but I still prey they will abandon these cheap annoying tactics...


Neither are true at all. *New users pay $199.99 for AmpliTube 5*. You can see this when you click "Buy Now"... On the site it says "Starting from..." which means upgrades are $50 less than what new people pay *and* you can use JamPoints to take an additional up to 30% off. I don't think that's "anticonsumer" or "ios in app crap" like in the least.

Here you go, to show everybody that the above two posts are not correct:






It's the holiday season, been a pretty rough year all around, let's not always assume the worst in this pretty crazy time.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Dec 6, 2020)

And, as stated (and if not here then nobody asked but I believe even in this thread it was mentioned) there is a filter to filter out gear you don't own.

And we're a very serious company who has been around for almost 25 years now (we'll have a great celebration for that in 2021) thank you very much.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Dec 6, 2020)

Anyway, happy weekend all, please remember to take information from the source if you want accurate information. The site (as you can see from my screenshot) does also provide this information as well. Thank you.


----------



## jtnyc (Dec 6, 2020)

I stand corrected on the pricing. when I read “starting from” I assumed it was for everyone. It could be clearer before clicking on pre order because you don’t know until you do and if someone is not ready to preorder, they won’t find out.

the iOS comment had nothing to do with the pricing so your taking me out of context there.

the iOS remark was referring to the in app advertising that has been present in Amplitube since I bought version 3. I’m sorry if it’s seems harsh, but this stuff is lame and not fit for a professional working environment. I can see no other reason to populate a products lists and presets with unusable grayed out add on’s that the owner doesn’t own other then to generate more sales 

Now this is the first I’ve heard of an ability to filter out unowned products and I’ve inquired extensively on the IK forum a few weeks back. Peter from IK told me that it was too early to say and they were still working on things, so it’s great to hear that it’s now possible. Can you elaborate as to how this will work? Is it something that I will have to do every time I open up and instance or can I permanently remove all unowned amps, cabs, speakers, mics and effects from all lists, presets? If it’s the latter, fantastic and thank you IK for cleaning this mess up. If it’s the former and I have to search through a filter every time I want to have a look through my stuff, then it’s still an intrusive, workflow killing pain in the ass.

again, sorry if I seem harsh. It’s not personal. I just can’t stand this type of stuff. When I’m working, I want to work, not go shopping, and definitely not sit there trying to load presets that won’t open or look at the visual clutter of gear icons or gear names in lists that are greyed out.

A5 looks sweet and the new amps sound really good. Here’s hoping the browsing and rig building experience has improved and please do elaborate about how the unowned gear can be hidden.

Thanks


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 6, 2020)

jtnyc said:


> I stand corrected on the pricing. when I read “starting from” I assumed it was for everyone. It could be clearer before clicking on pre order because you don’t know until you do and if someone is not ready to preorder, they won’t find out.
> 
> the iOS comment had nothing to do with the pricing so your taking me out of context there.
> 
> ...




+1 

If I can permanently remove all unowned amps, cabs, speakers, mics and effects from all lists, presets I would consider upgrading,this is what keeps me from using Amplitude.


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 6, 2020)

IKMultimedia said:


> Neither are true at all. *New users pay $199.99 for AmpliTube 5*. You can see this when you click "Buy Now"... On the site it says "Starting from..." which means upgrades are $50 less than what new people pay *and* you can use JamPoints to take an additional up to 30% off. I don't think that's "anticonsumer" or "ios in app crap" like in the least.
> 
> Here you go, to show everybody that the above two posts are not correct:
> 
> ...


I was simply asking for clarity since "starting from" type sales can sometimes be a bit confusing...

I own a large number of your products and am very satisfied with all of them.

I go all the way back to the original "Amplitube" (no version number) and have bought every release since.

I will be buying the A5 upgrade, using my Jam Points, and will be eagerly anticipating it's release.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Dec 7, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> +1
> 
> If I can permanently remove all unowned amps, cabs, speakers, mics and effects from all lists, presets I would consider upgrading,this is what keeps me from using Amplitude.


There is a filter. A click or two (depending on what you want to see/not see) is all it takes.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 7, 2020)

IKMultimedia said:


> There is a filter. A click or two (depending on what you want to see/not see) is all it takes.




Great is this a new feature? I haven’t heard anything about this until now.

Thanks 😊


----------



## IKMultimedia (Dec 7, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> Great is this a new feature? I haven’t heard anything about this until now.
> 
> Thanks 😊


I had mentioned it before but it is new to AmpliTube. But it has been planned and in AT5 since we started it.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 7, 2020)

@IKMultimedia 

Great! 👍

IMHO this is an important development IK should be promoting beyond random postings in forum threads.
I think IK underestimates how many users have wanted this and have been moving away from Amplitude because of this preset annoyance.

For me this is the best news I’ve heard about an update from IKM in a very long time.

Again thanks for bringing this to our attention 😄


----------



## IKMultimedia (Dec 7, 2020)

@kgdrum Great and I agree. Forums aren't always shouting from the rooftops, more like shouting from the ground


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 7, 2020)

IKMultimedia said:


> @kgdrum Great and I agree. Forums aren't always shouting from the rooftops, more like shouting from the ground




From my background in sales if I was in the position @IKMultimedia 
I’d be actively promoting this development in actual Amplitude 5 promotional material,imo IK should be “shouting from the rooftops“ with this 👍


----------



## jtnyc (Dec 7, 2020)

IKMultimedia said:


> I had mentioned it before but it is new to AmpliTube. But it has been planned and in AT5 since we started it.


That's interesting info because when I asked about it on the IK forum, Peter from IK told me it wasn't yet known one way or the other, and that they were still working on things....

Can you please indulge me and be more specific about how the filter will work? Like, will we have to enter a specific expansion name (that we own) or enter "amplitube 5" in order to filter out things we don't own? I'm guessing thats how it will work because well, thats how filters work. It would be great if one could just "hide" unowned items, or "only show owned items", instead of having to constantly type the names of owned products into a filter. 

I don't want to just assume how it will work although I suspect it will work as I've described above. I'd love to be wrong so can you please clarify.

Thanks


----------



## IKMultimedia (Dec 7, 2020)

jtnyc said:


> That's interesting info because when I asked about it on the IK forum, Peter from IK told me it wasn't yet known one way or the other, and that they were still working on things....
> 
> Can you please indulge me and be more specific about how the filter will work? Like, will we have to enter a specific expansion name (that we own) or enter "amplitube 5" in order to filter out things we don't own? I'm guessing thats how it will work because well, thats how filters work. It would be great if one could just "hide" unowned items, or "only show owned items", instead of having to constantly type the names of owned products into a filter.
> 
> ...


There's a filter where you click to see what you own, what you don't own, or everything. It's beautiful in its simplicity and works quite well


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 7, 2020)

IKMultimedia said:


> There's a filter where you click to see what you own, what you don't own, or everything. It's beautiful in its simplicity and works quite well



@IKMultimedia 

Will this also filter the presets accordingly?

Thanks 😊


----------



## jtnyc (Dec 7, 2020)

IKMultimedia said:


> There's a filter where you click to see what you own, what you don't own, or everything. It's beautiful in its simplicity and works quite well


Can I just select everything I own with one click or do I have to select each expansion or the factory separately?


----------



## Virtuoso (Dec 7, 2020)

8 more days... ⌛


----------



## IKMultimedia (Dec 8, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> @IKMultimedia
> 
> Will this also filter the presets accordingly?
> 
> Thanks 😊


Yes indeed.



jtnyc said:


> Can I just select everything I own with one click or do I have to select each expansion or the factory separately?


It is a single filter, click it and it filters everything.


----------



## jtnyc (Dec 8, 2020)

IKMultimedia said:


> Yes indeed.
> 
> 
> It is a single filter, click it and it filters everything.


Thanks for the reply

Now I know your probably sick of me nagging on and on about this, but your answer is vague in that I specifically asked if I can make a single click and see everything I own and/or remove everything I don't own. From your answer it still seems that a single click would only allow me to select a single expansion or just the factory content. Maybe not. Is there a single click choice of "show my gear"? I know many might not care, but I do and I'd really like a more detailed answer if you could.

Thanks


----------



## IKMultimedia (Dec 8, 2020)

jtnyc said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> Now I know your probably sick of me nagging on and on about this, but your answer is vague in that I specifically asked if I can make a single click and see everything I own and/or remove everything I don't own. From your answer it still seems that a single click would only allow me to select a single expansion or just the factory content. I know many might not care, but I do and I'd really like a more detailed answer if you could.
> 
> Thanks


Not at all and I answered the other question about that. The filter is simple. It is one button. You click once to see what you own, click again to see what you don't own, click again and see all. Includes collections, etc, applies to everything including presets. I'm not being vague, it's exactly how simple and effective the filter is.


----------



## jtnyc (Dec 8, 2020)

IKMultimedia said:


> Not at all and I answered the other question about that. The filter is simple. It is one button. You click once to see what you own, click again to see what you don't own, click again and see all. Includes collections, etc, applies to everything including presets. I'm not being vague, it's exactly how simple and effective the filter is.



In this post your not being vague and thank you for clarifying


----------



## IKMultimedia (Dec 10, 2020)

New video! Routing/chains in action:


----------



## IKMultimedia (Dec 14, 2020)

Update, I'm now told that while it will still technically be December 15th somewhere in the world, the expected release will be in the afternoon (Italy time) on December 16th. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## storyteller (Dec 14, 2020)

IKMultimedia said:


> Update, I'm now told that while it will still technically be September 15th somewhere in the world, the expected release will be in the afternoon (Italy time) on December 16th. Thank you for your patience.


While 2020 has already been a mental rollercoaster, I'm glad to see that we finally got to parallel timelines. This should add a fun plot line to this year's next act.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Dec 14, 2020)

storyteller said:


> While 2020 has already been a mental rollercoaster, I'm glad to see that we finally got to parallel timelines. This should add a fun plot line to this year's next act.


I truly wish this was the only problem faced in 2020! Alas, it turns out that not only is that not the case but we are apparently expected to endure some more less-than-ideal situations and such in 2021 (unrelated to music/software/etc) so let's get this out and at least there can be some enjoyment on that front among the rest of the BS.


----------



## storyteller (Dec 14, 2020)

IKMultimedia said:


> I truly wish this was the only problem faced in 2020! Alas, it turns out that not only is that not the case but we are apparently expected to endure some more less-than-ideal situations and such in 2021 (unrelated to music/software/etc) so let's get this out and at least there can be some enjoyment on that front among the rest of the BS.


Oh I agree. Haha. I think you meant to type December 15/16, but your post said September 15/December 16.... which is why I was joking about parallel timelines tho. Ha


----------



## IKMultimedia (Dec 14, 2020)

Oh my! That was a terrible typo, I fixed it. Don't want to go back in time at all in 2020 tyvm


----------



## IKMultimedia (Dec 14, 2020)

Speaking of timelines, 2020 is probably the darkest timeline (for those Community fans out there).


----------



## bbunker (Dec 16, 2020)

Surprisingly no mention here, but - Amplitube 5 is out! If you were expecting an e-mail for those who pre-ordered...well, I don't know what's going on there. Doesn't matter, really, to be honest - go check it out.

A brief (as in - trading out amps in 2 sessions and having an hour-long chug through some amps) review would be: Yep, this is very much the real deal.

The changes to the cab section are, for me, monumental. On a track last week I tracked a bunch of Dual Rectifiers and Marshalls, using a combination of Amplitube 4 and Helix Native to keep that high-end hiss from building up from multiple Amplitube 4 amps Double and Triple tracked, so I tried swapping them all out for AT5 versions, and - Yeah - very pleasantly surprised. The first thing you notice is that the 'brightness hissyness' that's sort of been a part of the Amplitube 4 sound for ages is far less problematic. Largely gone are the 'white noise filtered in a few Q-bands' sounds of some combinations of amps. AT is still one of the brighter amp modelers, but there were far fewer moments of needing to aggressively EQ to keep hiss or fizz at bay.

A brief guitar-in-hand playthrough was very rewarding. I hadn't touched a Fender volume 1 amp since getting Helix Native, since the AT4 versions were always glassy to a fault - brittle and grating when driven. In AT5, those Blackface amps are far more usable in a far wider gain range - I'm guessing this is mostly better amp-speaker interaction and speaker modeling, but it's clearly better.

Some fun surprises: the very very old models are actually, now, very good. The old Brit Tube Leads, JH Gold, the S100 - all eclipsed by the AT4 British models - are, in AT5, usable options. No more asking the Red Pig to stretch to every "Classic Marshall" tone. Good stuff.

In terms of VIR delivering on what it promises: Yeah, it's pretty game-changing for me, if that isn't too far a stretch for a day one response. It's the first modeler with a real sense of mic-ing another speaker in the cab being a meaningful experience, and it's immediately obvious how it's useful. Those vintage greenbacks focusing too much on the high-mids? Pivot the condenser mic from the top-right to bottom-right or left speaker, catching as much floor resonance as you want. It's - from an hour of tweaking and turning knobs - actually revolutionary. I put a bunch of Ownhammer IR's into the loader, figuring that that'd be what I'd use to check out the new amps, and after A/B'ing once to see if I was way off, didn't bother trying them again in that session. VIR is that cool.

So, TL;DR: First few hours of playthrough and session-swapping have been 100% thumbs-up. Go download it, or check out the demo.


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Dec 16, 2020)

bbunker said:


> Surprisingly no mention here, but - Amplitube 5 is out! If you were expecting an e-mail for those who pre-ordered...well, I don't know what's going on there. Doesn't matter, really, to be honest - go check it out.
> 
> A brief (as in - trading out amps in 2 sessions and having an hour-long chug through some amps) review would be: Yep, this is very much the real deal.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for this very thorough, well thought out review, it's much appreciated. It sounds like a real winner to me! I just can't work out why I've not received an e-mail to be notified? Oh well, I best go and download it!


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 16, 2020)

Is there any way for Amplitube 5 to only display the amps and collections I own?


----------



## Polkasound (Dec 16, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Is there any way for Amplitube 5 to only display the amps and collections I own?



This is discussed in this thread from roughly post #186 to post #204.


----------



## shropshirelad (Dec 16, 2020)

179 euros upgrade price from Amplitube 4 - pah!


----------



## IKMultimedia (Dec 16, 2020)

shropshirelad said:


> 179 euros upgrade price from Amplitube 4 - pah!


For 2 new stomps, 4 new amps, 1 new cab, all speakers/cabinets redone, 143,000+ impulse responses with VIR™ technology, brand new engine, reworked legacy amps, 2 new rooms, all of our existing gear taking advantage of the new engine/VIR/features, and more? Yes, quite the turnoff for just that for all of 179 euro for you...


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Dec 16, 2020)

shropshirelad said:


> 179 euros upgrade price from Amplitube 4 - pah!



I mean you can apply jam points to further reduce the price if you have any, I can guarantee you that it is worth the upgrade, I have just downloaded and installed it, and played around with it and I am so wowed by it!? It sounds so dynamic and responsive, as well as very organic in tone. It's like Amplitube 5 has completely gobbled up any traces or remnants of Amplitube 4, it's completely been reworked from the ground up. It's a real game changer! I love it! I upgraded to Amplitube 5 Max, which wasn't cheap but thankfully I applied the jam points to it and it further reduced the price. It was well worth it in my opinion, to have all of the collections and just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## shropshirelad (Dec 16, 2020)

IKMultimedia said:


> For 2 new stomps, 4 new amps, 1 new cab, all speakers/cabinets redone, 143,000+ impulse responses with VIR™ technology, brand new engine, reworked legacy amps, 2 new rooms, all of our existing gear taking advantage of the new engine/VIR/features, and more? Yes, quite the turnoff for just that for all of 179 euro for you...


Please don't be rude, I've spent a lot of money with your company this year already. 179 feels like a lot to us Brits at the moment!


----------



## shropshirelad (Dec 16, 2020)

mr.vad0614 said:


> I mean you can apply jam points to further reduce the price if you have any


Thanks, yes I do have some Jam points but I think I'll pass on this. More than happy with my current virtual rig (Scuffham S-Gear).


----------



## telecode101 (Dec 16, 2020)

I might be in the minority here on this one. As an avid Amplitube fan I did get Amplitube 5 and tested it out this morning with some of my existing collections from IKM. What I found was that Amplitube 5 sounds a lot more "metal-ish" and "hard rock-ish" than Amplitube 4 out of the box. You really need to get into the advanced settings to tailor the tone to your liking. CPU wise, on my system, it seemed to perform about the same as AT 4. It's still a lighter footprint on resources than NeuralDSP sims. I ran into no issues on my hardware/software setup.


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Dec 16, 2020)

shropshirelad said:


> Thanks, yes I do have some Jam points but I think I'll pass on this. More than happy with my current virtual rig (Scuffham S-Gear).



You're welcome, and I do understand your frustration on this as I found myself feeling the same way too after purchasing Total Studio Max 2 earlier in the year and then Mixbox in October, I think IK Multimedia do need to improve and be fair on their pricing strategy when it comes to upgrading especially to loyal customers who are owners of one or more of their products and have been for years.

But to be fair, in their favour they have had some extremely good deals on their whole product line over the year at reduced prices, at like 75% off. So I am sure they will significantly reduce the price of Amplitube 5 when the time comes to it when it will be on sale. That I can be sure of!


----------



## jtnyc (Dec 16, 2020)

Can anyone who has downloaded and used Amplitube 5 explain how exactly the search filter works? Can you remove all unowned gear in a single click? IK has said you can, but I'd just like a user conformation.

Thanks


----------



## YaniDee (Dec 16, 2020)

jtnyc said:


> Can anyone who has downloaded and used Amplitube 5 explain how exactly the search filter works?


For the folks who are still having trouble..Click here, (see attachment), it cycles through 3 states until you see just one check mark..that shows just the gear you own.
For some reason I got it for free in my account..I think it's because I bought the Max bundle during the pre-order period (?). The only trouble I'm having, is that it brings up the audio preferences window every time I open it..


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 16, 2020)

Here is my initial review of AT5SE

First, thank you IK for gifting the AT5SE this morning. I'm not sure how or why I qualified for that or if it was given to everyone or what...but was a welcome surprise. I previously owned AT4 several times over, AT4Deluxe and numerous collections. Not quite everything, but almost everything. And now I own AT5SE, which loads all of the gear from those collections and any other gear I ever purchased by-the-model, where there are a few of those also. Thanks for the free upgrade, this basically brings all the AT5 features with my existing models...and cost me nothing. So thanks again!

The UI is huge improvement, not that it was bad before, but this feels up to date, scales to any size on my Retina HiDPI monitor, and looks really nice.

All of my previous gear sounds very similar as before. I did not do any deep A/B comparison of specific models in AT4 to really find out if the sounds are improved or changed in subtle ways. I will at some point. Hypothetically, the speaker cabs are better, and others have already commented they feel that it sounds better. Myself I continue to find that newer models just sound way better then old models. There were a few models I hadn't really messed with in a while, that this time I felt like sounded really good, either I was just missing them before or they are better in the AT5 engine. The Soldano100 in particular. A couple others.

I also enabled TRIAL mode on the new AT5 gear (as well as the SJ50 which is part of Satriani). I *REALLY* like the MiniPlex and the SJ50. MiniPlex is very responsive to pick intensity, as a real tube amp normally is and I'm usually unhappy with most AT models because of lack thereof. But this amp has it, and sounds really good for what it is. Nothing against the other new amp models, but they aren't my cup of tea.. possibly the PRS one (Silver Plate I think its called), could be useful, but the other new amps are uninteresting to me.

The new distortion pedal, I didn't try, but it looks like its probably very flexible and useful.

AT5SE includes a bunch of Rack FX, which were there before in AT4, but these are in the format of MixBox. Nothing new here that I can detect, just GUI change. There might be subtle differences from their AT4 versions, I will have to dive deeper to find out. They sound fine.

Full AT5 does include a bunch of other MixBox FX, and they look to be good...the CSR reverbs, the nice T-Racks compressors, EQ-1A, etc. I own pretty much all of those already in T-Racks, so it would not really gain anything for me. I didn't buy MixBox for the same reason...too redundant and not cheap enough considering I already own all of T-Racks. The main advantage there would be to incorporate them into the AT5 presets, instead of having to create DAW channel presets. Also, each one of the T-Racks FX usually add a bit of latency..and it can start to add up to a few ms, whereas when they are all in the AT version...that appears to not be the case. These FX all sound really good! No complaints about their sound. They just represent a lot of redundancy for me as a full T-Racks user.

Ability to load IR's is nice new surprise...Not sure if it is needed though, the new cabs seem to sound really good and there is already a lot of flexibility to tweak them in numerous ways. But the IR loader has a Tilt EQ, displays the frequency response curve and may definitely come in handy at some point.

I'm considering whether to upgrade to Full AT5 anyway, but having a hard time justifying it, even with some jam points. I really liked the new MiniPlex...but that alone doesn't justify the price to go all the way to AT5. And all the MixBox FX don't justify it either because of redundancy. I might just buy the MiniPlex with some gear credits and use AT5SE for a while as is. 

All in all I think IK has improved Amplitube substantially and made it a more compelling option for people looking for a new guitar sim. As an upgrade...its hard to justify $150 for me. If I didn't already own the AT4 Deluxe, the British models that came with that, and all the other collections I have purchased over time, then I would probably be more interested in the Full AT5. But otherwise, given then AT5SE came free....now its hard to justify the full AT5..given the redundancy in the FX section (for me) and my lack of interest in most of the new amps. So probably sticking with AT5SE.

Other comments... every once in a while, when I change presets, or load a model, AT5 starts adding a lot of latency. The only way I can get it to reset is to go into LogicPro audio preferences and change the audio buffer settings, which somehow resets the engine and eliminates the latency. This is being caused by AT5 in some way..dunno. Annoying. It happens every couple of minutes. AT4 was doing that too.

They did make it possible to filter out the gear we don't own. THANK YOU.

I still have to look into removing the presets for gear I don't own. I think that is doable via the finder.


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 16, 2020)

My go tos generally are the Fender Collection 2 . When I load a preset in 4 and then the same one from the legacy presets for the collection in 5, they sound very different, not as loud for a start.

Should that be, IK Multimedia?


----------



## PJMorgan (Dec 16, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> Here is my initial review of AT5SE
> 
> First, thank you IK for gifting the AT5SE this morning. I'm not sure how or why I qualified for that or if it was given to everyone or what...but was a welcome surprise. I previously owned AT4 several times over, AT4Deluxe and numerous collections. Not quite everything, but almost everything. And now I own AT5SE, which loads all of the gear from those collections and any other gear I ever purchased by-the-model, where there are a few of those also. Thanks for the free upgrade, this basically brings all the AT5 features with my existing models...and cost me nothing. So thanks again!
> 
> ...



Are you sure you got the SE version? There is a free version that does allow AT4 users to load previously owned gear but without the higher quality gear versions when you buy at least SE. You should be able to check what version you have on your ik account, or expand the AT5 section in the ik product manager app & it'll list the amplitube versions associated with your account.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 16, 2020)

Yes I'm sure. I received a little "gift" notice when I logged into IK...and I now have both a CS and SE license in my account. Its the SE version. The SE version loads all your old gear and does not include any new gear. But the "old" gear may have been improved internally, particularly due to the improved speaker cabs, which presumably is also true with the free CS version.

The main difference between CS and SE as I understand it is that SE provides full editing capabilities while CS may not.


----------



## PJMorgan (Dec 17, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> Yes I'm sure. I received a little "gift" notice when I logged into IK...and I now have both a CS and SE license in my account. Its the SE version. The SE version loads all your old gear and does not include any new gear. But the "old" gear may have been improved internally, particularly due to the improved speaker cabs, which presumably is also true with the free CS version.
> 
> The main difference between CS and SE as I understand it is that SE provides full editing capabilities while CS may not.



Strange I wonder what qualifies someone to get SE as a gift? Anyway moving on, I haven't had a chance to delve too deeply with the SE version which i got for €89 (including VAT) thanks to jam points. So I won't comment too much on the sound quality apart from saying it definitely does sound much better than AT4. One of the main features for me (apart from the obvious feature.... how it sounds) is the gui which is scalable & looks great on a 4k monitor, it's pretty well laid out & the ir loader is a very welcome feature.

Im going to have a longer jam & delve a bit deeper today but so far it's a pretty massive improvement Over AT4 & worth gonig for the upgrade to at least SE. Wish i was one of the lucky ones who got the upgrade as a gift though ☹


----------



## telecode101 (Dec 17, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> My go tos generally are the Fender Collection 2 . When I load a preset in 4 and then the same one from the legacy presets for the collection in 5, they sound very different, not as loud for a start.
> 
> Should that be, IK Multimedia?



I use the JC-120 and Fender Col 2 as lot and I found they both sound much better in AT 5. But I discovered you need to go into the VIR settings and tweak it a bit to get the tone you want. The VIR allows for shaping that no onther sim can do as far as i am aware.


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 17, 2020)

telecode101 said:


> I use the JC-120 and Fender Col 2 as lot and I found they both sound much better in AT 5. But I discovered you need to go into the VIR settings and tweak it a bit to get the tone you want. The VIR allows for shaping that no onther sim can do as far as i am aware.



I agree, but if I dial in the _same_ preset for the _same_ collection in both 4 and 5, my expectation is that they will sound pretty close, and they don’t


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Dec 17, 2020)

All I can say after trying out Amplitube 5, is that it lives and breathes! It left me jaw dropped at just how much the sound is much more realistic like the real thing! The only problem I seem to be having at the moment is that I can't seem to play through it in stand alone mode, only in VST? I have setup my ASIO audio interface device correctly, and I can see that the input and output levels are responding to my playing but I get no sound output whatsoever?


----------



## telecode101 (Dec 17, 2020)

..


----------



## bbunker (Dec 17, 2020)

I'd say if there was a 'top tip' for trying out smaller amps in AT5, it'd be a reminder that most amp sims start out with one mic, while AT has always been a big, broad two mic setup, and that there's no need to stick with two mics. I set up one 'clean' mic and mute the other one first. It keeps the same mic and positioning when you swap amps or cabs, and with the Fender amps the positioning will be relatively close for most of them, so it tends to be a much better starting place for a normal, 'amp in a room' Fender sound for me.

The U87 or 121, pulled back a bit, just out of the center of the cone enough to dial back any harsh brights, turn the volume knob to 0.0db, mute the other one, dial in the room sound to feel natural - and there you go. Honestly it works for any amp that I'm wanting an unhyped sound from.


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 17, 2020)

telecode101 said:


> They will not. AT 5 uses a very different sort of engine.



Then frankly, I don't see much point in including the Legacy presets.

Also, I am confused as hell as to my products. I have been using Amplitube 4 for years now, but when I log in to my account online I don't see it in my products but in the 1K Multimedia product manager, I do. Also, in the product manager I see Amplitube 5 RT while in the online account just the Custom Shop CS.


----------



## telecode101 (Dec 17, 2020)

..


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 17, 2020)

telecode101 said:


> i suggest open AT 5 and launch the custom shop from within AT 5, login to CS, and have it refresh the account/purchases. There are lots of people complaining about mismatch of products with the launch.




When I open the AT 5 standalone, it crashes. I am impressed with the new UI, but not impressed with the way this rollout is working.


----------



## Monkberry (Dec 17, 2020)

Spent a little time with AT 5 today and I have to say it's an improvement in workflow and sound from AT 4. The GUI is similar to Positive Grid's Bias FX2 but I like IK's better as it seems less cluttered. I haven't checked AT 4 side by side with AT 5 but the Fender Collections 1 & 2 seem to be relatively as good (from memory) as well as the Mesa Boogie Collection. I'm not a metal guy but I do use higher gain amps when needed and I'm really liking the German 34 amp and the Silverplate 50. Still exploring, but this will be my go-to along with Neural DSP Plini and Cory Wong. Great stuff!


----------



## IKMultimedia (Dec 17, 2020)

YaniDee said:


> For the folks who are still having trouble..Click here, (see attachment), it cycles through 3 states until you see just one check mark..that shows just the gear you own.
> For some reason I got it for free in my account..I think it's because I bought the Max bundle during the pre-order period (?). The only trouble I'm having, is that it brings up the audio preferences window every time I open it..


Yes, thank you and this button is also explained/covered in the AmpliTube 5 User Manual (installed on your system with the product) in section 3.8.




Monkberry said:


> Spent a little time with AT 5 today and I have to say it's an improvement in workflow and sound from AT 4. The GUI is similar to Positive Grid's Bias FX2 but I like IK's better as it seems less cluttered. I haven't checked AT 4 side by side with AT 5 but the Fender Collections 1 & 2 seem to be relatively as good (from memory) as well as the Mesa Boogie Collection. I'm not a metal guy but I do use higher gain amps when needed and I'm really liking the German 34 amp and the Silverplate 50. Still exploring, but this will be my go-to along with Neural DSP Plini and Cory Wong. Great stuff!


Thank you for the kind words!



Ashermusic said:


> When I open the AT 5 standalone, it crashes. I am impressed with the new UI, but not impressed with the way this rollout is working.


I'm sorry to hear you are having trouble. I'm sure the IK Support team can assist you and get you up and running like others who are enjoying AmpliTube 5. Thank you.


----------



## rollasoc (Dec 17, 2020)

IKMultimedia said:


> There's a filter where you click to see what you own, what you don't own, or everything. It's beautiful in its simplicity and works quite well


Except the option to see only products you don't own seems to have been removed from the Custom shop. I only want to see things I don't own in the custom shop please, like I have been doing for years. Please re-instate the feature.


----------



## telecode101 (Dec 17, 2020)

..


----------



## IKMultimedia (Dec 17, 2020)

rollasoc said:


> Except the option to see only products you don't own seems to have been removed from the Custom shop. I only want to see things I don't own in the custom shop please, like I have been doing for years. Please re-instate the feature.


The team is aware. It was causing an issue and this was not something they were willing to delay the release for. So they'll figure it out and apply a fix and this functionality later.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Dec 21, 2020)

Please note that an update for AmpliTube 5 - version 5.0.1 - is now available via IK Product Manager. Please update as soon as possible. Thank you.


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 21, 2020)

IKMultimedia said:


> Please note that an update for AmpliTube 5 - version 5.0.1 - is now available via IK Product Manager. Please update as soon as possible. Thank you.




Care to tell us what is different?


----------



## IKMultimedia (Dec 21, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Care to tell us what is different?


It is recommended that everybody updates, and the release notes are available in your IK Product Manager but sure:



> *Changes from version 5.0.0:
> 
> General*
> 
> ...


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 21, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## IKMultimedia (Dec 21, 2020)

No problem! I noticed that's quite long when posting it directly so hopefully it takes less time to read than to install the update but I could be wrong  kidding


----------



## IKMultimedia (Dec 31, 2020)

Thank you all here and on other forums and social media for the kind words about AmpliTube 5!


----------



## C.Franzén (Jan 2, 2021)

IKMultimedia said:


> Please note that an update for AmpliTube 5 - version 5.0.1 - is now available via IK Product Manager. Please update as soon as possible. Thank you.


Hi! I pre-ordered Amplitube 5SE but I now realize that I probably would like to upgrade to Max. However, when I try to look up an upgrade price I still get the ordinary price offered to first time buyers? Isn't there a way to get an upgrade price based on me already purchasing the SE version? 
Thanks for any clarification.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Jan 4, 2021)

C.Franzén said:


> Hi! I pre-ordered Amplitube 5SE but I now realize that I probably would like to upgrade to Max. However, when I try to look up an upgrade price I still get the ordinary price offered to first time buyers? Isn't there a way to get an upgrade price based on me already purchasing the SE version?
> Thanks for any clarification.


There isn't a specific SKU/option on our site but the support team would be best able to assist you directly via http://www.ikmultimedia.com/contact-support


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jan 4, 2021)

IKMultimedia said:


> It is recommended that everybody updates, and the release notes are available in your IK Product Manager but sure:


Thanks for this! Sounds like this may resolve an issue I was having with audio routing in the standalone app (I basically couldn't make the audio routing work at all with my UR-824). Fortunately, it still worked great as a plugin.


----------



## tcb (Jan 4, 2021)

I got AT5 SE


----------



## C.Franzén (Jan 5, 2021)

Got Amplitube 5 MAX now instead. well worth it to have those Fender amps


----------



## IKMultimedia (Jan 28, 2021)

Anybody interested in Brian May tones in AmpliTube 5 through AXE I/O might be interested in this video:


----------



## IKMultimedia (Mar 4, 2021)

tcb said:


> I will wait for Total studio 3


It is here, but note AmpliTube 5 MAX buyers get a great automatically-applied discount on it anyway so you didn't have to wait


----------



## storyteller (May 1, 2021)

Finally got around to changing over my guitar rig from Amplitube 4 to Amplitube 5. I am actually blown away. My presets from Amplitube 4 needed a little tweaking in v5, but they sound absolutely stunning... way better than in v4. I think this is the first time an amp sim made me truly not realize I was playing through a digital chain. Good job IK!


----------



## bill45 (May 2, 2021)

storyteller said:


> Finally got around to changing over my guitar rig from Amplitube 4 to Amplitube 5. I am actually blown away. My presets from Amplitube 4 needed a little tweaking in v5, but they sound absolutely stunning... way better than in v4. I think this is the first time an amp sim made me truly not realize I was playing through a digital chain. Good job IK! What tweaks did you make?


----------



## storyteller (May 2, 2021)

> What tweaks did you make?


@bill45

Hey. Mostly it came down to a few balancing differences with the stereo reverb and stereo delay that I use at the end of my chain. They sound so much bigger now... more diffusion, gorgeous decay. This probably has to do with the higher resolution IRs that are being used and the re-architecture of the routing. Either way, they required some tweaks in mix % for the presets.

But - something else I discovered was in one of my favorite setups. In AT4, I used "Path 4" from the routing matrix with 2 amps in parallel. This might just be me... but I *thought* I was actually routing all of the stomps in serial before they split to both Amp A and Amp B . This was always a little funky when adding stomps in Path B since they didn't fully work as expected. For example, I put a noise gate in stomps B which never fully killed the sound of my custom shop '69 pickups. I assumed it must be a hardware/cabling issue. I replaced cables. Tried different grounding methods. All the while, the noise persisted. I could have added it to path A at the very start, but it never seemed to have the right sensitivity for triggering the tape delay stomp at low volumes. It was frustrating... so I wound up putting it on the first stomp in Path B.

Fast forward to what was happening...
In AT5 the routing matrix is beautiful and VERY clear. It was obvious that this preset saved in AT4 and imported into AT5 converted the stomps I had in Path B AFTER the split to the two amps. Basically it meant that both amps were receiving the stomps in Path A, but only one amp was receiving those stomps in path B... including the noise gate.

It does look like I could duplicate the stomps after the split so that both amps get the same stomp... this actually provides WAY MORE FLEXIBILITY. But I think it also answers my questions as to the funkiness that was appearing in AT4. Or maybe it was user-error all along. Either way, in AT5, I could see where the stomps were and set them up in a better method. Also, the noise gate (Stargate from Brian May) seems to work MUCH BETTER in AT5. I placed it at the start of my rig and it has the proper sensitivity and decays I was seeking in AT4.


----------



## bill45 (May 10, 2021)

storyteller said:


> @bill45
> 
> Hey. Mostly it came down to a few balancing differences with the stereo reverb and stereo delay that I use at the end of my chain. They sound so much bigger now... more diffusion, gorgeous decay. This probably has to do with the higher resolution IRs that are being used and the re-architecture of the routing. Either way, they required some tweaks in mix % for the presets.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I have been checking out the artist presets.


----------



## shropshirelad (Aug 20, 2021)

IKMultimedia said:


> For 2 new stomps, 4 new amps, 1 new cab, all speakers/cabinets redone, 143,000+ impulse responses with VIR™ technology, brand new engine, reworked legacy amps, 2 new rooms, all of our existing gear taking advantage of the new engine/VIR/features, and more? Yes, quite the turnoff for just that for all of 179 euro for you...


8 months later, I can upgrade Amplitube 5 and get up to 25 other products free. That's more like it!


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 20, 2021)

Dewdman42 said:


> Other comments... every once in a while, when I change presets, or load a model, AT5 starts adding a lot of latency. The only way I can get it to reset is to go into LogicPro audio preferences and change the audio buffer settings, which somehow resets the engine and eliminates the latency. This is being caused by AT5 in some way..dunno. Annoying. It happens every couple of minutes. AT4 was doing that too.


I’ve been struggling with this since AT4 and its extremely annoying!! Was really hoping AT5 solved this issue, but apparently its still there and probably won’t be fixed. Bummer! Guess I will stick to my other amp sims then, as its way too annoying for me to use with this bug.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Aug 20, 2021)

SomeGuy said:


> I’ve been struggling with this since AT4 and its extremely annoying!! Was really hoping AT5 solved this issue, but apparently its still there and probably won’t be fixed. Bummer! Guess I will stick to my other amp sims then, as its way too annoying for me to use with this bug.


I don't experience this, and many others use AmpliTube 5 without this every day. I'm sure IK Support can suss out what is happening for you and the other person who mentioned it. They can be reached at http://www.ikmultimedia.com/contact-support/sw/


----------



## Dewdman42 (Aug 20, 2021)

glad to hear it works great for you. I still get this problem every time I use AT4 or AT5 in LogicPro..the problem has existed for years.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Aug 20, 2021)

Dewdman42 said:


> glad to hear it works great for you. I still get this problem every time I use AT4 or AT5 in LogicPro..the problem has existed for years.


Have you reported it? It has existed for you, but thousands of people who use AmpliTube have not experienced this so I'm sure the support team can help get you to be among those folks.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Aug 20, 2021)

and some have experienced it. yes I have tried your support. The software needs work in this area and sorry but I do not have time to help you debug your product.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Aug 20, 2021)

Dewdman42 said:


> and some have experienced it. yes I have tried your support. The software needs work in this area and sorry but I do not have time to help you debug your product.


Reporting an issue that some experience is exactly how issues get fixed if they are not global issues, and is not usually considered wasted time by anybody who has experienced an issue with almost any piece of software. I wish you the best with whatever you choose to use, then, and if anybody does report it I'm sure they can get their issue resolved.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Aug 20, 2021)

it has already been reported, long time ago. It was never resolved. This is a bug in the software. Go fix it and stop sweeping it under the rug. cheers


----------

